# 12/12 Raw Discussion Thread: Triple Threat Match stands between The New Day and immortality



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Hopefully this is the last Raw with The New Day as champs and they drop it at Roadblock. :mark: :mark:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Hopefully this is the last Raw with The New Day as champs. :mark: :mark:


We're not that lucky.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm watching this for Emma but hopefully New Day finally loses their belts.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Shouldn't the tag match be @ the PPV? Either way the New's Day's ENTIRE tag title run has been......

#WWELogic #DicksOnHeadBands #NOFucksGiven


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

After the disgraceful action of leaving Strowman off last week's show, I'll give them one more chance and tune in to see him this week. 

Though with Big Show returning last week, the inevitable is obviously coming..


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

New Day are so fucking corny they jokes are lame and stale they title run is non stop.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Please wrestling gods, let The Club win the titles.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Let this title reign end. Please. Please let The Club win the titles. Hell, I don't even care if Sheamus and Cesaro win it.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

New Day are at 476, they are retaining. Karl Anderson or Cesaro are taking the fall.

I anticipate the adventures of Mid-life Crisis Jericho and Canadian Snorlax.

I'm curious what this Emmalina character is? I sense a swerve.

Charlotte is just not that good of a talker despite the fact she gets the best material. Every time she starts talking, she immediately goes into the background and I start listening to Symphony X. 

Will Bayley even get a match on Roadblock? or anything meaningful to do tonight?


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Please wrestling gods, let The Club win the titles.


Nah Cesaro and Sheamus are winning if anyone does.

This match needs to close the show with all the promotion and hype surrounding it. Otherwise the people who say that the women are going on last only because WWE is trying to make a point and have women close the show only because they are women can add merit to their argument. All three titles should be treated equally.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I sense New Day losing their belts without being pinned.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't believe it's been almost 500 days. Damn.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*I would love to see The New Day win, but then lose their tag team titles nearly seconds later. After their 3-way dance is over and they're victorious an unfamiliar theme plays over the arena. It's the Authors of Pain wearing similar gear to Demolition, but not a complete rip off. Mask and all they're both introduced to the WWE not by Paul Ellering, but Paul Heyman. Heyman has decided to join the tag team division and bring about the end of their reign. Paul informs The New Day that there are powers that be which won't allow such a disgrace of a team cheat their way to immortality and mock the true names that paved the way for our great sport of entertainment. Heyman informs all three men that a title match is now. The Authors of Pain get in the ring and just dismantle the tag team champions. A referee comes to the ring and it's actually official. Heyman says the only Raw was going to get these two monsters was if they were granted success in their debuts and here it is. Coming out in Demolition like gear would be so ironic and yet very beautiful. As if The Authors of Pain were taking a shot back at The New Day for tempting with fate. It would be a great way to debut The Authors of Pain, even though they're green still. *


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

New Day will pull some shenanigans on Raw to retain but most likely lose the titles at Roadblock to Sheamus and Cesaro. Time for some new champs.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

blackholeson said:


> *I would love to see The New Day win, but then lose their tag team titles nearly seconds later. After their 3-way dance is over and they're victorious an unfamiliar theme plays over the arena. It's the Authors of Pain wearing similar gear to Demolition, but not a complete rip off. Mask and all they're both introduced to the WWE not by Paul Ellering, but Paul Heyman. Heyman has decided to join the tag team division and bring about the end of their reign. Paul informs The New Day that there are powers that be which won't allow such a disgrace of a team cheat their way to immortality and mock the true names that paved the way for our great sport of entertainment. Heyman informs all three men that a title match is now. The Authors of Pain get in the ring and just dismantle the tag team champions. A referee comes to the ring and it's actually official. Heyman says the only Raw was going to get these two monsters was if they were granted success in their debuts and here it is. Coming out in Demolition like gear would be so ironic and yet very beautiful. As if The Authors of Pain were taking a shot back at The New Day for tempting with fate. It would be a great way to debut The Authors of Pain, even though they're green still. *


No Heyman should just stick with Brock Lesnar at this point.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The day when Cesaro and Sheamus win the tag titles is getting closer and closer :mark:


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

On a scale of 1-10, how big of a flop will Emma's re-re-debut be?


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Big no thanks on the Authors of Pain. Can't stand them in NXT. Have no desire to see them on the main roster.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

They're probably going to do some sort of finish similar to Charlotte/Nikki last year: Cesaro and Sheanus will "think" that they've won the titles, New Day will cheat to retain, and then (hopefully, dear God, _please_) drop the titles at Roadblock.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

Big E should be knocked out and pinned by Brogue Kick. That would be epic


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Will Bayley even get a match on Roadblock? or anything meaningful to do tonight?


The last thing she needs is another PPV match no one will care about. Either have her work with Charlotte, Nia or Sasha after Roadblock or what the fuck????


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Acezwicker said:


> Will Bayley even get a match on Roadblock?


Will probably face Emma.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Will probably face Emma.


And probably lose? Nah I hope not.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> And probably lose? Nah I hope not.


Won't be clean obviously.


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

Whatever happens, its in Philadelphia, so the crowd will be hot regardless.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not 100% convinced Emma will make an appearance due to how long her vignettes have aired. I hope she does, though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Apparently they cut down the Pre-Shows to 10 minutes due to budget reasons. I wonder if they'll just end up doing away with them altogether. Too bad since I was looking forward to the full RAW Pre-Show this week after they announced Charly Caruso as the host.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Apparently they cut down the Pre-Shows to 10 minutes due to budget reasons. I wonder if they'll just end up doing away with them altogether. Too bad since I was looking forward to the full RAW Pre-Show this week after they announced Charly Caruso as the host.


Budgeting? Wow. Are the pre-shows that expensive to run?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Budgeting? Wow. Are the pre-shows that expensive to run?


Maybe it is due to there being little or no return of investment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Can I get a Roman vs Sami Zayn for the United States title with Kevin Owens as a special referee? That's some real booking. I would end it by having Strowman come out and destroy both Reigns and Zayn with Owens calling for the bell and then leaving so that Braun can take it to both Sami and Roman, end show.*


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I will be supporting Cesaro and Sheamus.

And I expect Emmalina bothering Bayley that could lead to a fun opposites feud, if Emmalina would be the way I think it be.?lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hoping Emma looks as hot on TV tonight as she has in those vignettes that have been airing over the past 6 months or so. She is smoking hot. One of the hottest women on the roster by far. Nice face, good hairline, banging body.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Well call me a perv but Emma's return is the thing I have been the most excited about on Raw since Kevin Owens won the belt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho's List said:


> Well call me a perv but Emma's return is the thing I have been the most excited about on Raw since Kevin Owens won the belt


If she looks as good tonight as she has in those vignettes...

:damn


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> And probably lose? Nah I hope not.


Bayley losing to Emma:eva 

That said, they'll probably start something tonight. Bayley has nothing else to do, does she? Best case scenario is a swerve, Emma stays the same and reunites with Dana to bully people. I mean how could you split these two up? With the demise of JeriKO they can be the new best friends.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Talking about Emma and not posting picts... @ShowStopper and @Jericho's List you both just made the list fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Talking about Emma and not posting picts... @ShowStopper and @Jericho's List you both just made the list fpalm




It doesn't matter what will be posted in this very thread for the rest of the night, you just won post of the day. :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm not 100% convinced Emma will make an appearance due to how long her vignettes have aired. I hope she does, though.


Considering they've been teasing us for 2 months with pictures of her in tight dresses and bikinis, would be a dick move to hold it out another week.

Which means they probably will, lol.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Talking about Emma and not posting picts... @ShowStopper and @Jericho's List you both just made the list fpalm



I AM THE LIST YOU STUPID IDIOT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Considering they've been teasing us for 2 months with pictures of her in tight dresses and bikinis, would be a dick move to hold it out another week.
> 
> Which means they probably will, lol.


Exactly. :lol


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

> Don’t miss any of the action as Raw kicks off WWE Week at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GAD247 said:


>


One of the GOAT movies.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho's List said:


> I AM THE LIST YOU STUPID IDIOT


:nah

We all know Sami Zayn is on page 4 and you got no page 4 on your visitor profile.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Having her debut a week before a PPV instead of after should tell you exactly what they think of her. Or I could be wrong.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

new day retains via cheating good night all


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Having her debut a week before a PPV instead of after should tell you exactly what they think of her. Or I could be wrong.


Yeah, they don't know how to really debut anyone these days.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Even if she debuts as advertised.. It's going to be "meh".. It's the same old Emma in new cloths.. What's the appeal otherwise? Another chick with tits who can't cut a promo and bland in the ring..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Even if she debuts as advertised.. It's going to be "meh".. It's the same old Emma in new cloths.. What's the appeal otherwise? Another chick with tits who can't cut a promo and bland in the ring..


True. But have you seen here in those vignettes?!

Now, don't get me wrong. There are alot of virgins on here who have never seen a naked woman in person, I totally get that. And anytime they see a half-decent woman on the internet or on TV, they will be all like, "SHE IS SMOKING HOT!", when in reality, she's decent at best. But going strictly by these vignettes, this is one rare case where a woman in WWE in modern times actually does look hot.

That being said, if she does debut tonight and looks just decent, that'll be a disappointment for sure. :lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I have very very low expectations for Emmalina. Lol that name. It can't be worse than that dancing gimmick she had when she debuted can it....? Well probably if it's just a LOOK IM HOT gimmick. 

New day making history should be fun. 

Is anything else good supposed to be happening tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bayley <3 said:


> I have very very low expectations for Emmalina. Lol that name. It can't be worse than that dancing gimmick she had when she debuted can it....? Well probably if it's just a LOOK IM HOT gimmick.
> 
> New day making history should be fun.
> 
> Is anything else good supposed to be happening tonight?


Yeah, changing her name (even though it's not a big change) to "Emmalina" is alittle different. And I bet we get no explanation as to why it was changed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> True. But have you seen here in those vignettes?!


Well those vignettes are photoshopped like crazy so there is no way she looks like that on live TV.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Well those vignettes are photoshopped like crazy so there is no way she looks like that on live TV.


Not bad at all.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> And probably lose? Nah I hope not.


Why not? Bayley is already universally loved. She plays the underdog character, and underdogs typically lose. Emma on the other hand will need some legitimacy, and going over Bayley would be a big start.

I don't think anyone doubts though that Bayley will get her moment. Probably a Wrestlemania championship win over Sasha if I had to guess. She's a star already. Make Emma(lina) one.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG Emma stop. Too much beauty for one guy to handle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Not bad at all.


Of course, wasn't implying she looked bad without all the retouching they do to the photos. In any case I'm just glad we will have another woman starting to be part of the show tonight since the division needs some more talent to complement Sasha and Charlotte and to allow for more feuds.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sami is issuing threats demanding his match with Braun...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808454737272115200

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808425145232752645


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Therapy said:


> Even if she debuts as advertised.. It's going to be "meh".. It's the same old Emma in new cloths.. What's the appeal otherwise? Another chick with tits who can't cut a promo and bland in the ring..


She is a good worker and decent on the mic and they need another body in the women's division post roadblock. Emma vs Sasha in January and February would likely be better in-ring than anyone else in that spot be in jax/fox or whoever

If they debut emma in the way the vignettes him then its death within one week just like the shining stars


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Of course, wasn't implying she looked bad without all the retouching they do to the photos. In any case I'm just glad we will have another woman starting to be part of the show tonight since the division needs some more talent to complement Sasha and Charlotte and to allow for more feuds.


That's another good thing about her coming back, if she actually does tonight. The women's division on Raw is very stale. It's Sasha/Charlotte and nobody else every. single. week. It's grown stale and boring. They need new women to be pushed to the level of Charlotte and Sasha. That division needs the most work out of all of the divisions on BOTH shows. Raw women's is literally about 2 people and 2 people only. It's awful.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Sami is issuing threats demanding his match with Braun...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808454737272115200
> ...


I hope this means he moves to SD, there's nothing for him on Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I never thought I'd say this, but they've done a great job with Strowman in recent months. I am shocked. Not kidding or being sarcastic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zayn and Neville should be on SD, they're wasting away on Raw and SD needs them for the mid to upper card.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How sad is that? Sheesh.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins Report with KO tonight...don't see that going well lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn they really cut that budget for the pre-show :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I have off work tomorrow so I'll be able to stay up for the whole show, hopefully it'll be a good one.!


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

welp enjoy boys 


Off the forum with my west coast ass...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins Report with Owens :mark:

Hopefully it is as much fun as the one with Reigns.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, one more Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And here...we...go!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Here we go :liquor


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't you dare be sour!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd sounds good tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day to open it up.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Starting off with the champs :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

So ready for these chumps to drop the straps.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm watching Raw on my own today lol cos my Mum's not here. So I might be here talking with you guys more :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd sounds good tonight.


Well of course, they're in Philly, not Dallas.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe Demolition has held the record all these years. Damn.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Xavier shouting out to his grandma and then the Grandma chant lol nice


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day Rocks :gameon

:kofi :xavier :bige


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Another Anderson/Gallows loss in a Tag Title match to kick off Raw! :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm watching Raw on my own today lol cos my Mum's not here. So I might be here talking with you guys more :lol


Good


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Spare a thought for Demolition's record reign (albeit under a different version of the tag belts) being equalled tonight


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

JC00 said:


> Well of course, they're in Philly, not Dallas.


Gahh d*mn, Bliss looks like a sexy f*cking b*tch in your sig fam :clap


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So fucking sick of these clowns.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok so I may or may not have just realized that Enzo's name would be Enzo Love because Amore means love in French lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"Grandma" chant. :lol Nice touch by the crowd.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Can these jokers finally go heel again and start trolling everyone like in the (not so)old days?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"He said what".. Kofi :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

They are breaking the record tonight. Sorry demolitions fans.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Xavier's face when Big E said he was the thick meaty third leg :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big E's line there. Whoa.

:ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm actually hyped.

New Day starting Raw is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm watching Raw on my own today lol cos my Mum's not here. So I might be here talking with you guys more :lol


That could actually make this shitfest tolerable. :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Xavier shouting out to his grandma and then the Grandma chant lol nice


what wrestling has become fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Club has no chance at all.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Here come those bald geeks from Japan :reneelel


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

New Day were so much more bearable as heels.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crickets for the club.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah it is nice they are kicking off the show with this match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They should just have New Day introduce Cesaro/Sheamus and The Club while they're at it... :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dumb casual crowds always love the sing alongs, they eat all that shit up when they know what someones gonna say and they can say it along with them.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Like that they’re starting out with a big match, even if the winner is obvious in my eyes.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I want a unicorn balloon those looked cool!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus and Cesaro.

:mark:


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

Celebration party? lmao I actually think they will lose the titles today


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

That's actually a nice touch if Sheasaro stand back to back during their entrance.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, a long reign like this ending to open the show would certainly be a swerve. Is there hope?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Club is pretty much on Ascension levels for me right now. WWE have completely ruined them and has made it impossible to take them as any kind of threat, they're pretty much Team Rocket.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm calling a swerve, they come up short and Big E goes off on them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> Like that they’re starting out with a big match, even if the winner is obvious in my eyes.


Yeah they are clearly breaking the record and probably dropping the tittles to Sheamus/Cesaro at Roadblock so that we enter 2017 with new tag champs on both shows.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Cesaro and Sheamus still trying to one up each other :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Dumb casual crowds always love the sing alongs, they eat all that shit up when they know what someones gonna say and they can say it along with them.


…..Ok.

Then what do you call the hardcore fans at PPV’s who do the same thing with New Day and Enzo & Cass?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very rare that RAW is starting out with a championship match.. I like it.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Corey Graves sounded like he said "deep-throating the champs" instead of "dethroning".

Of course, I was just looking at the AJ Lee megathread so...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cole reminding us constantly about the record kind of makes the outcome even more obvious. Maybe it's just me, though?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't believe Demolition has held the record all these years. Damn.



That's what happens when Vince decides he wants to create his own Road Warriors.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

Abisial said:


> I'm calling a swerve, they come up short and Big E goes off on them.


Would be amazing tbh


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus on some Daniel Bryan shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JC00 said:


> That's what happens when Vince decides he wants to create his own Road Warriors.


Heh yeah. Just showed that there's nothing like the original.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

@Dolorian I just noticed you got your coloured username  Yay!! Somebody wanted to give me a non flattering username change lol, glad I didn't get it :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> …..Ok.
> 
> Then what do you call the hardcore fans at PPV’s who do the same thing with New Day and Enzo & Cass?


Then they aren't hardcore fans, true hardcore fans don't even buy tickets to WWE events tbh. You think an ECW crowd from 97 would chant along with these idiots?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cameraman took a double dose of his epileptic pills tonight, I see.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

The record for the longest reigning tag team championship is about to be set by three guys that twerk and shake their asses all the time......let that sink in....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big E looks weird af with those white boots and no kneepads.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> @Dolorian I just noticed you got your coloured username  Yay!! Somebody wanted to give me a non flattering username change lol, glad I didn't get it :lol


Yeah, thanks 

I also saw the username they wanted you to have...:lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i wish i could smash saxton through the tv


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ugh, commercial. Hate 'em.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Then they aren't hardcore fans, *true hardcore fans don't even buy tickets to WWE events tbh*. You think an ECW crowd from 97 would chant along with these idiots?


Ok that is simply not true. lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Did the not festus bald geek always have those tattoos?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah they are clearly breaking the record and probably dropping the tittles to Sheamus/Cesaro at Roadblock so that we enter 2017 with new tag champs on both shows.


It’s basically the same situation as Nikki’s title reign last year. The only reason she held that title that long was to break AJ Lee’s record and write her out history.

Now, Demolition is apart of that WWE concussion lawsuit. So now they will erase Demolition’s reign from the books so to say so they don’t have to talk about it anymore. And as soon they get past it, they’re dropping the titles. They would have dropped those belts months ago to The Club if that weren’t the case, IMO.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cole: "Some would say that Anderson and Gallows would be considered the favorites in this match." 

Shut. The. Fuck. Up.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i fucking hate new day they are going to retain


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Club sucks. Sorry, they just don't do it, I don't give a fuck how good people think they were in Japan.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Am I in the minority that wanna see these clowns lose tonight ?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Big E looks weird af with those white boots and no kneepads.


Eh, not as weird as HHH’s white boot phase in 04.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anderson looks weird as hell in tights, gonna take a while to get used to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Cole: "Some would say that Anderson and Gallows would be considered the favorites in this match."
> 
> Shut. The. Fuck. Up.


And this is after him constantly bringing up the record BEFORE the match even started; hence, making the result even more predictable.

fpalm


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> It’s basically the same situation as Nikki’s title reign last year. The only reason she held that title that long was to break AJ Lee’s record and write her out history.
> 
> Now, Demolition is apart of that WWE concussion lawsuit. So now they will erase Demolition’s reign from the books so to say so they don’t have to talk about it anymore. And as soon they get past it, they’re dropping the titles. They would have dropped those belts months ago to The Club if that weren’t the case, IMO.


Oh, that wily Vince, he'll fucking show them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Anderson looks weird as hell in tights, gonna take a while to get used to it.


Same here. I hate when wrestlers change from either trunks to tights, or the other way around. Always takes time to get used to their new attire, unless it's something really nice that blows everyone away, which is pretty rare, tbh.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I like Big E's white shoes...

Hopefully if they retain, that celebration room is for The Revival to beat them down in!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If New Day don't retain...:mj2 my soul will be broken.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its still funny to me New Day are considered faces, regardless of Woods constantly interfering like a heel and screwing over babyface tag teams.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Cole: "Some would say that Anderson and Gallows would be considered the favorites in this match."
> 
> Shut. The. Fuck. Up.


I heard that too. It's good to treat your audience with contempt


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Don't worry Maryse, the guy circling your house is just Ted Dibiase JR, trying to get his million dollar title back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just went and got my laptop so it's easier for me to post on here, cos posting from my iPad is annoying :lol

LOL Corey thinking The Club will win.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Corey Graves sounded like he said "deep-throating the champs" instead of "dethroning".
> 
> Of course, I was just looking at the AJ Lee megathread so...


Is your mind in the gutter? :wink2: :laugh:

Anyway I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

btw, demolition have defended the belts more times than new day


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Am I in the minority that wanna see these clowns lose tonight ?


Nope.



And there's Anderson doing his Cena spot-calling impression.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, not as weird as HHH’s white boot phase in 04.


At least he had kneepads lol. That look just doesn't suit Big E at all.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Same here. I hate when wrestlers change from either trunks to tights, or the other way around. Always takes time to get used to their new attire, unless it's something really nice that blows everyone away, which is pretty rare, tbh.


I third this, imagine HBK going from tights to trunks or Austin in his prime going from trunks to tights :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Same here. I hate when wrestlers change from either trunks to tights, or the other way around. Always takes time to get used to their new attire, unless it's something really nice that blows everyone away, which is pretty rare, tbh.


I actually liked Jericho's change from tights to trunks in 2008, thought it was a cool new look for him.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

SheSaro ftw


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow the crowd actually popping for Sheamus :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Then they aren't hardcore fans, true hardcore fans don't even buy tickets to WWE events tbh. You think an ECW crowd from 97 would chant along with these idiots?


Hardcore means passionate, not just chanting for a bunch of extreme shit.

And please, PPV’s especially the big ones are always flooded with hardcores and New Day are always one of the most over action on the show. A hardcore fan isn’t just defined by what you think it should be.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Am I in the minority that wanna see these clowns lose tonight ?


I'm with you, New Day needs to die (or at least lose the titles) tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Even though they boo him for fun, Sheamus is solidly over rn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I just went and got my laptop so it's easier for me to post on here, cos posting from my iPad is annoying :lol


That's the only way to fly, I have my laptop with an external monitor always so I have the forum on the laptop screen and the show on the big monitor comfy setup


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I third this, imagine HBK going from tights to trunks or Austin in his prime going from trunks to tights :lol


Oh man, both would have been terrible. LOL.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Gallows taking everybody to big boot city


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

You don't want to tag in a member of another team, guys.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cue "This is awesome chants"


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I actually liked Jericho's change from tights to trunks in 2008, thought it was a cool new look for him.


Now with his tattoos and dad bod, it looks awful. He needs to switch back to tights.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I actually liked Jericho's change from tights to trunks in 2008, thought it was a cool new look for him.


Yeah, that was one of the rare changes that worked perfectly.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

That torak divas thing with Maryse was the fakest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

why roll out the ring after hitting the tag finisher, such stupidness


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great sequence by Cesaro. That was crazy.:mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

CESARO WENT THE FUCK OFF :lmao

HE WENT FROM CESARO TO MYSTERIO TO BALOR TO CESARO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is fucking amazing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lol Anderson literally walked into that spot :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> I actually liked Jericho's change from tights to trunks in 2008, thought it was a cool new look for him.


That's a decent one. Could've been worse. But as a long-time Jericho fan, I hated the change at first.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cesaro needs to stop doing the 619 it looks terrible, he's not a cruiserweight.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Dat Cesaro sequence was insanity.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Goddammit Cole is even more annoying than usual tonight, if that's possible. 

So far this match is everything I fucking hate about WWE. Shitty workers, fucking moron announcers, nauseating camera work. 

But then there's Cesaro ... holy fuck.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

utter utter dross


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

NEW DAYYYYY. :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish.:mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Cesaro & Sheamus for sure getting a re-match at Roadblock.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cesaro is on fire on this match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

New Day won, that was predictable. Who will beat them now the record is broken?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

meh. at least we';ll get new champs next week.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, goodbye Demolition record.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHOA! I knew ND would win, but that pin kinda came from out of nowhere!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Look at dem extras/local indie wrestlers...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:kofi :xavier :bige

Sidenote: :cesaro is ridiculous :trips5


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Who are those random people at New Day's celebration? :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Now it's time for Sheasaro to get those titles this Sunday :mark:


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fuck off new day :fuck


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh good holy fuck. This could be an early night if this is any indication. 

And they're gonna follow the celebration all night?? Yeah, ummmm, no.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Kofi wasn't the legal man? Wasn't it Sheamus and anderson?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swiss-1-9! And then dat dere flurry of Superhuman Swiss offense! :done

AND IT'S OFFICIAL: NEW DAY ARE LONGEST REIGNING TAG CHAMPS IN WWE HISTORY!!! :dance :mark: roud


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

They could have swerved this so easily


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

at 12am the record is set right , Stephanie can still make another tag match you still have 2 hrs and 30 mins


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:cuss::cussin::cuss::cussin::cuss::cussin:New Day :cuss::cussin::cuss::cussin::cuss::cussin:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Why does everybody fucking need a talk show. Why can't they just cut promos without it having to be a shitty talk show.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I bitch about too many spots sometimes, but that sequence where Cesaro killed everyone was so great.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sky sports in the uk keeps cutting to adverts early, fucks me right off.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Now for many, many years to come, we get to hear how New Day is the greatest tag team in the business. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rollins Report :woo The first edition of that was funny so I can't wait for this one!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WCW :HA


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

So they're following their celebration throughout the night?? Ya get the feeling by the time Raw is over they won't be champs. Vince loves that kind of fuckery.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cesaro went fuckin video game mode spamming all his moves. He is amazing to watch.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All of the Raws on the Network.

:damn


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

WE"RE OVER 7000!!!!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

The Rollins Report? Is this a joke?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Good they broke that dumb record no one gives a fuck about, now at least they can finally lose those belts and this reign of fucking terror can end.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> New Day won, that was predictable. Who will beat them now the record is broken?


Well, Can't be the club, since Vince has ruined them entirely, so I say the best tag team on the planet, The Revival. Being the team to take away the titles from the new, if it leads to a good reign, could be a big deal for them.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

can someone give me a good streaming link


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Records were made to be broken (especially in a medium like pro-wrestling).

Cesaro still has one of the best hot tags. Crowd get unbelievably pumped when he goes mental.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

BehindYou said:


> I like Big E's white shoes...
> 
> Hopefully if they retain, that celebration room is for The Revival to beat them down in!


Sure, as long as they beat them down and then head to Smackdown. Otherwise I'm afraid they'll just be jobbing to New Day for quite some time.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

New day even had 90's Jericho at the party!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Demolition, at least you'll still be remembered in 27 years time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Old school DX HBK.

:mj2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Santa Snoth said:


> Kofi wasn't the legal man? Wasn't it Sheamus and anderson?


and there you have it, the story for the rematch at the ppv.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> Why does everybody fucking need a talk show. Why can't they just cut promos without it having to be a shitty talk show.


Why can't they do both? The Rollins Report is just a pre-recorded interview where Rollins "interviews" the guest but it is more in line with what Kurt Angle did with The Rock once. It is fun, he has only done it once before.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Demolition, at least you'll still be remembered in 27 years time


Did you get my PM, bro?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

for a sec i thought those people were the rosebuds

member the rosebuds i member


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

JC00 said:


> So they're following their celebration throughout the night?? Ya get the feeling by the time Raw is over they won't be champs. Vince loves that kind of fuckery.


exactly what i was thinking lol


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

HiddenFlaw said:


> for a sec i thought those people were the rosebuds
> 
> member the rosebuds i member


mmmmm i member


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I have a feeling New Day’s night isn’t over.

As someone else said, weren’t Sheamus and Anderson the legal men? Still, they’ll still leave with the belts. Hopefully they drop them at Roadblock because through no fault of their own, the other tag teams just look like bitches in comparison because they constantly come up short.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

HiddenFlaw said:


> for a sec i thought those people were the rosebuds
> 
> member the rosebuds i member


Braun Stroman and James Elksworth remember


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Funny thing is Demolition will probably accept a HOF induction if ever asked.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> I have a feeling New Day’s night isn’t over.
> 
> As someone else said, weren’t Sheamus and Anderson the legal men? Still, they’ll still leave with the belts. Hopefully they drop them at Roadblock because through no fault of their own, the other tag teams just look like bitches in comparison because they constantly come up short.


Kofi made a blind tag right before a quick camera cut back to the pan of the ring.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's just hope Honky Tonk Man doesn't upset the snowflakes in Stamford otherwise his legendary reign will be beaten too


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rusev and Lana behind closed doors? :lol I don't think I want to see that haha.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rusev & Lana behind closed doors ? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mike Tyson Joint DX


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph getting turnt :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol At this corny fucking party..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> Funny thing is Demolition will probably accept a HOF induction if ever asked.


They'd jump on that so damn quick. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like a solid party


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lana and Rusev behind closed doors? Did Vince set up a hidden video camera on their honeymoon?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Old school DX HBK.
> 
> :mj2


The prime years. What a beast he was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All these random people at this celebration.

:lol


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Here for the Rusev/Enzo?/Lana angle


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who is gonna attack and be the be challengers for the Need Day?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

This is the biggest bit of cringe I have ever seen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't see this party ending well...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DEONNA PURAZZO IN THE CELEBRATION :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

looooooooool


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah Xavier, spray those titties.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who is that Fabio looking mother fucker at the party?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

STEPHANIE'S GONNA GIVE THEM ANOTHER MATCH, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Steph getting soaked and freaking out :lmao


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Stephanie debuts The Revival and they snatch it tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course Steph has to ruin it.:lol

God she's annoying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie.

:ha


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh fuck me. Who's the fucking shit heel schmuck that said WWE needs more backstage and outside arena skits. Well here you fucking go. 

And fuck you Stephenie you miserable fucking twat.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They should point out how they also hold the most consecutive defenses against one team record, since I'm pretty sure they beat the Club 300 times in a row the past few months.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well, she’s about to slap all of them and win the tag team titles herself.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Like that's the first time Stephanie's ever got liquid dumped on her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Byron to get FIRED!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Well now the New Day is in trouble lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

By far the best moment Byron has ever had....that little chuckle was all it took.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph will probably order a rematch.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Let's def make all the wrestlers like scared children about Stephanie. Jesus Christ.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Abisial said:


> Stephanie debuts The Revival and they snatch it tonight?


God i pray this happens.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> The prime years. What a beast he was.


Very true. There will never be another.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No way to treat Stephanie McMahon tbh.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Stephanie debuts The Revival and they snatch it tonight?


Oh, I'm all aboard with this! 

Top Guys! :mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Foley has ruined his legacy


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Abisial said:


> Stephanie debuts The Revival and they snatch it tonight?


Revival are in Australia


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

BRAUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!

My Boy!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else sick and tired of Foley screaming and nearly crying in every promo? Fucker acts as if he's trying for an oscar or something.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

They edited out the part where Muck lost his fucking teeth. 


So this starting out to be one of my least favorite RAWs ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Stephanie debuts The Revival and they snatch it tonight?


I'm all aboard on this train


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see what goes down now...


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Zayn/Foley angle is a lot like the real life scenario when Triple H stopped Bryan's match against Randy Orton in 2013.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Shame Steph had a black jacket on there.....almost got a peak at her monster nipples!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Abisial said:


> Stephanie debuts The Revival and they snatch it tonight?


My god, that would be great. I can't think of another tag team that they could put them up against either?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Kofi made a blind tag right before a quick camera cut back to the pan of the ring.


Ah, ok.

But still, they just sprayed Stephanie with champagne. They’re either wrestling again or getting bitch slapped tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More commercials. Ugh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The channel that airs WWE here has a little channel bump thing they show that has the WWE logo on it, they started using it when we finally got Raw and SD live last week :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Brown Strawman time


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

cesaro needs a tag title run and then a universal championship run after WM


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Why can't they cut to a motherfucking commercial during new day's celebration. Or Stephanie that twat.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fuck yea if revival debuts and defeats the new day


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh I hope stephanie gets the revival to destroy new day hehehe, would be awesome. a long and prolonged destruction.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

guessing new day have another match after what happened backstage tonight. Wonder with who though?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Ah, ok.
> 
> But still, they just sprayed Stephanie with champagne. They’re either wrestling again or getting bitch slapped tonight.


Their night in-ring may not be over just yet. 

Of course, a Stephanie bitch slap to all three seems the most likely. :lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Very true. There will never be another.


I always thought Seth could come close. He doesn't have HBK's charisma but he can play the cocky heel beautifully and, like HBK, he always seems to steal the show at PPVs. 

As far as HBK goes though, I still remember HBK/Austin as my most anticipated match ever. The build for that match got me more invested than I've ever been as a fan. Those were fun years.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> cesaro needs a tag title run and* then a universal championship run after WM*


See I was with you until that.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

fuck yea dood just realized wrestlings on tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tuning out for a bit. Gonna watch this Patriots /Ravens game.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> Oh I hope stephanie gets the revival to destroy new day hehehe, would be awesome. a long and prolonged destruction.


She'd still be a loathsome twat.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Damn, Steph really does like to emasculate these fucks.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Sounded like the beginning of a porno


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Steph "cleaning up"

:Tripslick


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else sick and tired of Foley screaming and nearly crying in every promo? Fucker acts as if he's trying for an oscar or something.


Nah he's always been presented as a very passionate authority/mentor figure. His promo to Zayn reminded me of the promo he gave to Edge before his HiaC against Taker.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Axelmania!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Chains are off now, watch out Stroman


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

And it's the return of the Stephanie show. Yay.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What is Owens planning...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Remember when Curtis Axel was a Heyman guy? :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The axe-man? Is he a lumberjacker now? 


So jeri-ko vs new day?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Axel mania running fucking wild!*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cole really likes saying "Mountain of a man" don't he? Bet he wants to be dominated by Braun and raped repeatedly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Curtis Axel.

:ha


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, no Revival. 

They need to be on SDL anyways. :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, guys, The Revival are in Australia on the NXT tour, I don't think it'll be them?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Would be funny if the audience chants, "Let's go jobber!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else sick and tired of Foley screaming and nearly crying in every promo? Fucker acts as if he's trying for an oscar or something.


Nah he's always been presented as a very passionate authority/mentor figure. His promo to Zayn reminded me of the promo he gave to Edge before his HiaC against Taker.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This'll be a 'perfect, squash. :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

So KO & Jericho to get the match?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)




----------



## notfairtoflair (Nov 3, 2015)

KO came across like a pathetic, geeky jobber talking to Stephanie like that.

What has this company done to talent like him?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Axel hitting a Perfect-Plex out of nowhere on Braun would have made him a legend.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh my god I would cream if the revival were introduced as KO's henchmen, a new club because the last one didn't work? 
i think their interplay would be incredible.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I can't stand looking at Owens in my 4K TVs screen here. It is not a good sight.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Yeah, guys, The Revival are in Australia on the NXT tour, I don't think it'll be them?


Maybe it'll be Owens/Jericho?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A little late, but that fucking hot tag by Cesaro :mark::mark::mark:

Fuck Stephanie, seriously


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

RIP in pieces AxMan :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Strowman dominating with a nice, little enhancement match, as he should.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So is Sami coming out?


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

So wait, Foley won't let Zayn fight Strowman cause he thinks he is too dangerous but hey let's let Curtis Axel get destroyed. Nice logic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Braun is fun on the mic

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Cole really likes saying "Mountain of a man" don't he? Bet he wants to be dominated by Braun and raped repeatedly.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Braun giving those interview tips to Byron like a pro...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Those "What" chants really need to die.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nobody is protecting Sami Zayn


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh fuck. JeriKO are gonna stop the New Day from getting the record.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow. Strowman was surprisingly decent there in that promo. Color me impressed.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

BRAAAAAAAAAAUN


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

lol Strowman just has it


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I dig this Zayn/Strowman/Foley stuff


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Yooo Braun is pretty damn decent on the mic. Good shit. Keep pushing this motherfucker to the moon.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Sami and Strowman should be feuding over the Universal title tbh


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

More mic time for Strowman, please. Really liked that promo, he sounded exactly like the angry monster he should.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Braun legit scares my niece and nephew ... and kinda me too yeah lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Braun fucking gets it, him and Corbin just fucking get it. Like that their are stories all around the card. A proper lower card feud that's how you use the whole roster.

And they immediately follow with Sami being a hungry underdog good shit

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

So Foley CAN'T put Sami in a match with Braun but he CAN sacrifice Axel?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

frankthetank91 said:


> So wait, Foley won't let Zayn fight Strowman cause he thinks he is too dangerous but hey let's let Curtis Axel get destroyed. Nice logic.


Well to be fair Mick knows Sami wont give up and will keep going until he gets seriously hurt. While guys like Axel will get taken out like a bitch and lay there and play dead until he leaves.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

"Corey, what is this obsession Sami Zayn has with Braun Strowman?"

Maybe he also likes big, sweaty men


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Meeki said:


> I can't stand looking at Owens in my 4K TVs screen here. It is not a good sight.


All 4k and it still can't fit his whole beer gut. :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so let me get this right, foley is stopping sami from fighting braun yet hes happy to put him up against jobbers.

gimmie fucking peace


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm really not fond of them trying to compare Zayn to Foley.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

He would've been in way better health if someone had stopped him. :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YES SAMI :woo Go to Smackdown!!!


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

God Movement said:


> So Foley CAN'T put Sami in a match with Braun but he CAN sacrifice Axel?


And James Ellsworth.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Zayn Smackdown mutherfuckers!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lol leaving RAW = face pops.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

ZAYN TO SMACKDOWN!!!!!????!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zayn to smackdown :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

So Sami is going to SD?

When a Raw crowd cheers that a Raw superstar getting traded fpalm


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Here is a question: Why does WWE edit and quiet down every cool crowd interaction like Bayley/Glasgow, Styles/Rumble, but does nothing to kill those goddamn what chants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a good ass promo between mick and sami.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ha -- Sami going to Slackdown!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Zayn to SD? :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BRING SAMI TO SDL! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Work out a trade. Who from Smackdown is coming to Raw


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Foley is such a cuk


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK YES ZAYN IS COMING TO SMACKDOWN:mark:

Who's going to Raw then? Dolph Giggles?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Watch Sami Zayn go to Smackdown and eliminate Strowman in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sami Zayn tweeted that he wanted a match with Strowman :lol what a nerd
When God Emperor Trump won the election, he tweeted some shit referencing Nazi Germany. Henceforth he shall be known as Sami the Snowflake


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Sami to SDL :mark:

AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES! This will be a good trade, good for Sami and good for Raw. I love it! Rather keep BRAUN at this point.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I'm really not fond of them trying to compare Zayn to Foley.


They're basically trying to make him Daniel Bryan 2.0 for some reason.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Lmfao at Foley being more willing to trade Strowman to SD then let him face Strowman but let's any other random jobber face him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Love how the crowd popped when he didn’t want to be on Raw anymore, lol.

I don’t see him getting traded though. Just seems like a device to set up a Braun vs. Sami match at Roadblock.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Zayn for Kalisto....

..and yes I'm a SD "homer"


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Zayn for Miz please


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG SAMI TO SMACKDOWN? YES PLEASE!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Zayn to smackdown!!!! YES PLEASE


MIZ VS ZAYN :mark: :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SHIET JUST GOT REA!!!!

But what will the trade be?

Zayn for Kalisto? Ziggy?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Nice segment by Zayn, Stroman and Mick.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ElTerrible said:


> Here is a question: Why does WWE edit and quiet down every cool crowd interaction like Bayley/Glasgow, Styles/Rumble, but does nothing to kill those goddamn what chants.


They need to put the cameraman with the hyperactive zoom knob on the sound board. He might be able to keep up with them.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Godway said:


> lol leaving RAW = face pops.


Yeah hilarious. Everybody cheering and chanting Yes. Welcome to your new feud Miz. But what does Raw get? Corbin?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mick Foley doesn't want Sami Zayn to get killed by Strowman, but doesn't mind Curtis Axel getting killed by Strowman huh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cipher said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really not fond of them trying to compare Zayn to Foley.
> ...


B/c he's the one guy on the roster that has a chance to pull off a Daniel Bryan 2.0 in anyway


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it just me or is raw really doing great character and storyline progression segments the last few weeks?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Rollins Report :woo The first edition of that was funny so I can't wait for this one!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Sami to SDL :mark:
> 
> AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn :mark: :mark:


Isn't AJ Styles the rumor guy that going to RAW?

http://www.forbes.com/sites/blakeoe...taker-plans-triple-h-feud-more/#72240bc1f22c/


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

meth foley looks like he lost alot of weight


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Zayn for Kalisto. 

Zayn for Kalisto. 

Zayn for Kalisto. 

MAKE IT HAPPEN! :mark:


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Zayn to Smackdown sounds good. But I'd also like to see Zayn prove Foley wrong by going out and injuring people to show that he can "play that game too", and not stop until Foley gives him the match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit just now realized we could get AJ Styles vs Sami Zayn if he went to SD. Please god let it happen, that would be a great feud filled with amazing matches.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Miz or Slater coming to RAW.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Braun legit scares my niece and nephew ... and kinda me too yeah lol.


I'd like to hear Braun's voice read a bedtime story, 3 Little Pigs perhaps.

Either that or use his voice for GPS Navigational purposes. That would be pretty epic to have his voice as my guide. I can only imagine the fear he would instill in me if I missed a turn. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

notalius said:


> Is it just me or is raw really doing great character and storyline progression segments the last few weeks?


It's been happening. So far so good for tonight, too.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Trade Dean to Raw for Sami so he can get away from Ellsworth and reunite The Shield :lol

I'm only half kidding lol.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

ToddsAutographs said:


> meth foley looks like he lost alot of weight


DDP Yoga, bro.

It really works...and helped with my horrible knee pain.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> SHIET JUST GOT REA!!!!
> 
> But what will the trade be?
> 
> Zayn for Kalisto? Ziggy?


Kallisto. I don't know why I suggested Ziggler. 

This makes perfect sense for Raw's CW division.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The first hour is on good track so far.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Guessing they trade either kallisto for cruiserweights or crews


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cesaro still on raw :ha


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

frankthetank91 said:


> So wait, Foley won't let Zayn fight Strowman cause he thinks he is too dangerous but hey let's let Curtis Axel get destroyed. Nice logic.


Foley is a heephopheephopping hypocrite sometimes isn't he.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wait never mind it'll be Dolph prob.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Cesaro went fuckin video game mode spamming all his moves. He is amazing to watch.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> B/c he's the one guy on the roster that has a chance to pull off a Daniel Bryan 2.0 in anyway


They could do something new with him..


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

Trade should be set after WM and Mick should grant one last wish to Sami with Sami wanting one last match on the Raw roster against Mick in Hell in a cell at WM33


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

These cruiserweights all blow


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

CW match.....time to do anything else


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

THE GUY said:


> Zayn for Miz please


Why take Miz off the show where he’s looked his best in years. Plus, if you take him away from Bryan, he’s immediately worse off.

Also, I think a lot fans are going to be disappointed. Still don’t see Sami getting traded, at least not tonight.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The thing is, unless SDL has a plan for Zayn IMMEDIATELY he might be better off on Raw with this Strowman shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The obvious trade would be Zayn for Kalisto, so Kalisto could go to raw and join the CW division where he belongs.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A thousand foot crutch doesn't seem like it would be very useful to a person with an injured leg.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I wish they'd advertise CW's before the commercial. I almost didn't have time to change the channel during Davari's entrance.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gallagher is AWESOME. More of him, plz.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Isn't AJ Styles the rumor guy that going to RAW?
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/forbes/welcom....google.com/&referrer=https://www.google.com/


Oh fuck no. How in all that is fucking holy does anybody see that as any kind of a fair trade.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Can't be fucked with these cruiserweights.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Kallisto. I don't know why I suggested Ziggler.
> 
> This makes perfect sense for Raw's CW division.


Have I ever told you Flash is my fav superhero EVER! 

Waaaaaay before all these Flash bandwagon fans started being Flash geeks over the CW show.. I'm talking about early/mid 90's fandom.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Fuck yeah Lince.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Toilet break time. Fuck, this division sucks major ass


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

for a second, I though we would see Daivari/Jack for a 4th time in 2 weeks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MOAR GALLAGHER!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuckery match to get Jack Gallagher over.. God the CW division is such trash..


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Considering the way the rest of the NFL games this week were painfully boring or sloppy to watch, I'm not sure I even want to flip over during this match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ehhh hopefully Sami attacks Braun in the back, that would be a shitty way to send him to SDL.
This some ol Fresh Prince intro 

"Sami got in one little fight and then Mick got scared and said you're moving with Daniel Bryan to Smackdown".

Type shit

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, I would love to see WWE just let these guys have a CW match and not a WWE version of a CW match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jason Golden said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > B/c he's the one guy on the roster that has a chance to pull off a Daniel Bryan 2.0 in anyway
> ...


I'm not saying they can't or shouldn't. All my point is that if there is anyone on the roster that being a "Daniel Bryan 2.0" could possibly work for, it would be Zayn


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

zAYN ON SMACKDOWN IS A FUCKING DREAM COME TRUE THANK YOU WWE

Zayn vs Styles
Zayn vs Miz
Zayn vs Ambrose

I'm ready.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Yeah hilarious. Everybody cheering and chanting Yes. Welcome to your new feud Miz. But what does Raw get? Corbin?


If Corbin goes to RAW he'll get fed to Reigns in like 3 months or less.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The only cruiserweight I care about is Noam Dar. And it's mainly cos he's from the same town in Scotland as my Mum is :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

205 the most exciting hour on television :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You have Tozawa and Metalik and the guy you use the most is fucking Daivari, no wonder the CW is flopping


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Davari out to job some more.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GALLAGHER!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Who the hell thought it was a good idea to have to change the ropes in under 2 minutes multiple times every week for these CW matches? Seems like a whole lotta trouble for nothing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Quit zooming that motherfucking camera you fucking dribbling muppet shit!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh yay time for the Snoozerweights


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Cipher said:


> DDP Yoga, bro.
> 
> It really works...and helped with my horrible knee pain.


:goldberg cool


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I take that back, you didn't say it was Gallagher. I'll watch him. He's better than 95% of RAW and he hasn't even done anything yet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok this match is where I take a break...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Cleaner said:


> Oh fuck no. How in all that is fucking holy does anybody see that as any kind of a fair trade.


Nah according to Forbes magazine Styles will be moving to RAW after Mania, That will be another trade


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well looks like Zayn is going to SD


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I like Jack Gallagher's music lol.

And I literally just laughed out loud at him saying "I am declaring my intentions to intefere in this match" :lmao


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

RAW sucks. FUCK why do I even try lol.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey it's the cruizzzzerweights.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That's fucking amazing.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JACKIE BOY WITH A MIC! :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Gallagher :mark:

Announcing your interference, what a gentleman


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Jackie Boy is OVER !!!!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol that's a brilliant opening to a brilliant promo. I love this guy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

jack gallagher is fucking amazing :lmao :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

He's a scoundrel!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

A cruiserweight with an actual character?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

SovereignVA said:


> The thing is, unless SDL has a plan for Zayn IMMEDIATELY he might be better off on Raw with this Strowman shit.


He´ll obviously feud with Miz for the IC title, probably win the title at WrestleMania. Daniel will put him over like a million bucks in the trade. Hopefully it is for Kalisto.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Jack Gallahanger and TBK are the best in the division imo


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Lince could have gotten a win, asshole


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Gentlemen Jack is quickly becoming one of my favorites. :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahah "I saw him eating a cheesesteak last night with a fork and knife". Awesome Graves. Gallagher is also hilarious.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I fuck with Gallagher that n*gga styles on bitches

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

THIS PALE WEIRDO JUST GOT AN ARENA TO CHANT "SCOUNDREL". 

He's officially the best face on their roster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol What garbage.. This division is fucking terrible. The crowd doesn't give a shit and it's Philly...


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Yay Gallagher! Like him lots!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GENTLEMAN JACK getting it.

:mark:


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow character work !


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Why can't they just shove them on 205 Live and not use them one RAW?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

This guy has an awful look but he's got something going for him. I can respect that.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, that was pretty funny.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:chan what is this shit


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And can we talk about that amazing 'stache!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> A thousand foot crutch doesn't seem like would be very useful to a person with an injured leg.


Haha very funny! :laugh:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

2 weeks, and Gallagher is already the most over guy they have in the division.

Ultimate babyface, announced he’s going to interfere, lol.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why does 65% of the Uppermidcard and above have a talk show of their own?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No chin has more swag and cool than WTF that pasty thing was on my TV just now. FFS Vince?!?! REALLY??


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gallagher actually getting the crowd to chant "SCOUN-DREL!" was pleasantly surprising. Hopefully he does well, since I enjoy his extraordinary gentlemanliness. :sk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gah, commercial break.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well whatever IT is, gallagher has IT. I just love him lol.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Skinny Sheamus is great.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jack will be CW champion in no time if he keeps being this entertaining on the mic and keeps getting over.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Therapy said:


> What garbage.. This division is fucking terrible. The crowd doesn't give a shit and it's Philly...


Clearly.... not likely they were chanting scoundrel at daviari


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Gallagher actually getting the crowd to chant "SCOUN-DREL!" was pleasantly surprising. Hopefully he does well, since I enjoy his extraordinary gentlemanliness. :sk


I enjoy his vocabulary.

:lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins Report wrapping up the first hour...nice!


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

I've missed a few weeks of Raw and finally got a strea...I mean my cable box to work and the first thing I saw was Gentleman Jack. It was actually kind of hilarious to be honest.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That looked like generic distraction-roll up fodder, but Gallagher's Gentlemanly character gave it some life. I'm liking him more and more every week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808487034654457856


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> Braun legit scares my niece and nephew ... and kinda me too yeah lol.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

is it just me or does Jack Gallagher and James Elsworth look alike


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> GENTLEMAN JACK getting it.
> 
> :mark:


Dudes a fun character, hopefully the consistently have something for him to do in the division

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AUSTIN THE GOAT !!!!!!! WITH HIS GOLDEN VOICE !! :clap


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay I do like this Gallagher chap


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Love Gallagher


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

THE Man.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Only thing lame about all that was apparently Lince Dorado got clotheslined so hard that he just gave up and rolled under the ring or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

2001 Austin. :mark: Back when wrestlers actually had characters.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

dreammaster said:


> is it just me or does Jack Gallagher and James Elsworth look alike


Scrawny midgets is the way to go in 2016/17


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SETH :woo


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I loved that Gallagher promo, genuinely made me laugh. Nice to see the crowd reacting to him already!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Very strong start to RAW. Worried some douche team is gonna cause New Day to lose the record now.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Time for Steph to announce New Day vs Reigns/Rollins vs Owens/Jericho for the main event


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I love Seth Rollins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah so it is not like the first one but live.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't get why Rollins didn't go back the the white fit, I think he'd benefit from going with the white pants or just some colorful tights like Jericho or Benoit used to have instead of just pure black

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Seeing that made me think, if Angle comes back to WWE next year, I need a segment with him and Austin with the cowboy hats.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AUSTIN THE GOAT !!!!!!! WITH HIS GOLDEN VOICE !! :clap


It looked like they were trying not to laugh lol!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Debra McMichael was hot MILF back in the day. I wonder what she looks like in 2016...:hmm:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We badly need a Stone Cold Stunner on this Raw :cry


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so glad Seth remembers that Triple H is part of this storyline :lol


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Lol I totally forgot the HHH feud.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't understand Rollins logic, so if he wins the match at Roadblock against Jericho, Jericho will suddenly disappear and never help Owens again? What good will defeating Jericho in a match do without a stipulation?


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Lince did maybe 7 lucha moves before they cut the match off for no reason whatsoever. That is also the most number of lucha moves we've seen in a cruiser match on Raw in at least a month.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ugh stupid idiot exam kept me late.

Hi, folks. What took place within the first 27 minutes of Raw? I tuned in to the part/moment where the New Day sprayed Stephanie with champagne. What happened before all that though?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Too many shit promos and not enough wrasslin'.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Boos for Owens!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds like Seth has alittle bit of a sore throat tonight.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It looked like they were trying not to laugh lol!


That's exactly what they were doing :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Talk shows in 2016 consists of two chairs and a carpet.. 

BRING BACK TALK SHOW SETS!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally Rollins mentions Triple H. Just took him what 3-4 months


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Godway said:


> THIS PALE WEIRDO JUST GOT AN ARENA TO CHANT "SCOUNDREL".
> 
> He's officially the best face on their roster.


Luckily for him, he´s not on Smackdown, or he´d be partnered with Westilldonotcarians.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jericho will show up from the back.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I don't get why Rollins didn't go back the the white fit, I think he'd benefit from going with the white pants or just some colorful tights like Jericho or Benoit used to have instead of just pure black
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Didn't he have green on at one point? he should bring that back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KO won't come down to the ring.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kevin Owens' beer gut -- the real reason for the advent of wide-screen TV. 

iper1


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's weird watching this because as much as I enjoy Rollins and Reigns, they're really just supporting players in building to the eventual Owens vs. Jericho match. Meanwhile Rollins has his thing with HHH and who knows with Reigns.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Ugh stupid idiot exam kept me late.
> 
> Hi, folks. What took place within the first 27 minutes of Raw? I tuned in to the part/moment where the New Day sprayed Stephanie with champagne. What happened before all that though?


New Day cut a promo to start, then beat The Club and Sheamus/Cesaro with a trouble in paradise to Sheamus. I think that was all that happened before the segment with New Day/Stephanie.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> It's been happening. So far so good for tonight, too.


Yeah. They are doing well even today


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well not even a pop for that pedigree mention.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That Gallaghar looks awful but he has something going for him.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah, Seth's voice is sounding a tad hoarse :lol It's actually made his voice sound a little lower hehe.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Trade Dean to Raw for Sami so he can get away from Ellsworth and reunite The Shield :lol
> 
> I'm only half kidding lol.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Still can't take Rollins as a face seriously. He's way too weaselly.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

this promo sucks


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Can Kevin Owens by now afford a proper barber to line up and clean that pubic hair beard he's got going on? Drives me crazy


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

New days gonna lose it to them ughhh


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That's exactly what they were doing :lol


I'm watching the Attitude Era stuff on the Network but I'm only on 1997 so I probably have awhile until I get to that part. That was Debra beside Austin wasn't it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow they are determined to make Owens look like the worlds biggest bitch who's afraid of his own shadow aren't they? Wheres the Kevin Owens from NXT where he was a bad ass and winning matches by knock outs on his own without any help?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens' announcement is a tag match.

Is Teddy Long around?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

WHAT A POP FOR Y2J !!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Chris tells KO to shut up and puts him on the List :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rollins is crap as a face.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

JERI*GOAT*! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

New Day going to leave as champions still. No way they losing.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Wheres the Kevin Owens from NXT where he was a bad ass and winning matches by knock outs on his own without any help?


We need to put that KO on a milk cartoon.. He's turned into a comedy belt warmer


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Maybe they’ll do another 3 way match with New Day, Owens & Jericho, and Rollins & Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BY GAWD Y2J IS THE BEST THING IN PRO WRESTLING RIGHT NOW!

Dude cracks me up without even him even saying a word!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I originally thought New Day would lose the titles to Owens/Jericho but New Day will win and cause further division to Owens/Jericho.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Owen's beard management is very... poor. :lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Here I was ready to thank the se7en deities for making another Tag Team title match, but then they announce it's against Jeri-KO. No Way (Jose) that New Day are losing to two superior Canadians. fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God, Owens is getting worse on the mic. He's stumbling over his words again...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More dissention between KO and Jericho?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

jajajajjajajajajjajajajajaja, Meatloaf


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Seth being a troll and trying to cause trouble :lol

LMAO Bon Jovi and Meatloaf


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Bon Jovi and Meatloaf.. :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

rollins still standin in the ring doing nothing lettin them talk... ya kno just being a geek


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bon Jovi and Meatloaf...dead


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow they are determined to make Owens look like the worlds biggest bitch who's afraid of his own shadow aren't they? Wheres the Kevin Owens from NXT where he was a bad ass and winning matches by knock outs on his own without any help?


He was a lot more threatening in NXT and I think he was in better shape as well not that I'm trying to be mean about his weight or anything. He seemed like he had more muscle and he wasn't as chunky as he is now though. His character was more serious I guess is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

'Meatloaf'!! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ha

Rollins with the zinger.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

SPARKLECROTCH-AH?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Seth Rollins is about as effective as a babyface as Austin Aries.

Which is to say, not very.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Okay that was funny, Rollins.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

JERICHO'S FACE JUST THEN!

SOMEONE GIF IT PLEASE, I NEED THAT FOR ETERNITY!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jason Golden said:


> Didn't he have green on at one point? he should bring that back.


Idk but yeah something like that. It's like Ziggler is the only one with multiple pairs of tights lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Stupid Idiot :y2j

:thelist


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> It looked like they were trying not to laugh lol!


They did here :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Here comes Roman...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

New Day is still retaining and gonna break the record..... If the title match was against a mystery team or something like that i'd believe they might lose, but its obvious as fuck Rollins is gonna interfere or Jericho and Owens will start bickering and lose by a rollup or something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some action?!

:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Roman, are you gonna come and help????


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Reigns.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

I love that the term "stupid idiot" gets a pop lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah Reigns to make the save...


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

No Reigns?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

bon Jovi and Meatloaf! I thought it couldn't get any better but then Rollins throws a Sparkle Crotch at him. I got tears pouring out of my eyes.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Roman taking his sweet time for the save.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Here he is! Come to help his bro


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

romeo reigns plz come save him!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They didn't even chant for Reigns to come out.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Makes no sense for Roman to come out and make the save.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

huge pop for the guy


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW. HUGE POP for Reigns woke that crowd up :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I fucking called it, yes I did.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Here comes Roman...


Takin his sweet time as always, it's like he sits back there and finishes a coffee before strolling out. :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That segment was doing so good until Reigns showed up.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool pop for Roman. (Yes, I notice the boos too.)

*Believe Dat.*


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The boos from Philly! Hahahaha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Faces have zero friends

edit: I spoke too soon


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

sigh i wanted new day to lose but rollins is going to interfere and cost jericho and owens


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When Seth picked up that chair, I had flashbacks to the Shield betrayal lol.

I love it whenever Seth & Roman exchange glances like that though :woo


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is Philly.. Once a hotbed of wrestling now a arena full of fans sitting on their hands while the 4 top main eventers on RAW battle it out in the ring.

Even Philly can't muster up a shit to give


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Shut the FUCK up Cole.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm so fucking tired of these "Its A Shield Reunion!" moments. Yeah Roman come out and make the save for the guy thats stabbed you in the back and screwed you over more times than you can count just because Triple H betrayed him and he's cutting corny sparkle crotch promos now.

There hasn't even been one single moment where Roman was not trusting Seth or a segment where they make amends, its just "Hey your a face now which mean we must be best friends without an explanation whatsoever!" Terrible fucking storytelling at its finest.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Perkins vs Kendrick AGAIN? Meh.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

KO makes being the champion useless


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

More vanilla midgets. Time to change the channel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Heels on the show continue to not heel.

:lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Roman Reigns: Moment Killer strikes again.

What a fucking drag this guy is.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

So it only makes sense to have another triple threat tag team match. New Day vs The Shield vs JeriKO,


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Rollins is a garbage babyface, he was way more over weeks after he returned as heel than he is now.

MVP moment of the night was TS killing the crowd :lmao


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Hold on -- I need to change the batteries in my remote. Again.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns makes save. 

Reigns stands tall. 

Another typical Raw. 

:eyeroll


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Reigns should spear the fuck out of Rollins.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm so fucking tired of these "Its A Shield Reunion!" moments. Yeah Roman come out and make the save for the guy thats stabbed you in the back and screwed you over more times than you can count just because Triple H betrayed him and he's cutting corny sparkle crotch promos now.


If that's the case then HBK should have never reunited with Triple H in 2006.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Waiting for Emma...not fucking Perkins. I knew there would be a swerve when they open the show with the tag match too. Fuck Vince's racist ass if he has New Day lose to fucking JeriKO.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Shane Banks said:


> So it only makes sense to have another triple threat tag team match. New Day vs The Shield vs JeriKO,


 Roman and Rollins aren't over as team, they literally killed the crowd.

They were apathetic to the duo.

So much for TS being an ATG team :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It still hasn't been explained to me why the fuck Reigns wouldn't sit backstage and watch Rollins get hammered with a steel chair over and over again.

Oh because Rollins is a face now? and unrepentant weasel face? cool, not. Give us the Rollins redemption story will you please, ffs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> If that's the case then HBK should have never reunited with Triple H in 2006.[/QUOTE
> 
> Right? "Theyre not 0ver, tho!11!!"
> 
> :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Rollins Report has been good so far. It's given us 2 solid segments already. Hope they can keep it up with the talk show segment


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Roman and Rollins aren't over as team, they literally killed the crowd.
> 
> They were apathetic to the duo.
> 
> So much for TS being an ATG team :lmao


They weren't great as a tag team when they were in the shield either, Rollins and Ambrose was the magic match up for sure. they only did two straight tag team matches together and they were hot fire from my memory.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Roman Reigns marks apparently have no idea what a real pop sounds like. Every week he gets boos and apathy, and there's some people like "whoaaa bro listen to that reaction!"


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

I think the way forward for WWE is not to have baby faces and heels anymore and just have characters and build those characters. It doesn't matter if someone gets booed or cheered these days such as the divide between the kids cheeeing and the adults booing. Getting a reaction should be the main thing. If Vince is reading this and wants to hire me for a more in depth analysis I only charge 500 million an hour.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Too many Total Divas ads lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Day having two matches tonight.

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Rollins hasn't had to apologize or earn Roman's trust back at all, they're just all of a sudden brothers again because he turned face.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Do all these wrestlers need more than one appearance on a RAW?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

There is a Smackdown house-show coming to Mississippi in January. I wonder if I should go? I haven't been to a house show in years, I think HHH was on Smackdown at the time.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> Roman Reigns marks apparently have no idea what a real pop sounds like. Every week he gets boos and apathy, and there's some people like "whoaaa bro listen to that reaction!"


They cheered loud _then_ they booed.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

rich swannnnn tho


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Ace said:


> Roman and Rollins aren't over as team, they literally killed the crowd.
> 
> They were apathetic to the duo.
> 
> So much for TS being an ATG team :lmao


has nothing to do with them being over as team, I mean for storyline purposes it makes sense to make the match another triple threat tag match where I think New Day would pull off the upset. Which would further all the storylines involved in the match. Kinda strange to keep it New Day vs JeriKO when it will be obvious rollins and reigns will interfere


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> There is a Smackdown house-show coming to Mississippi in January. I wonder if I should go? I haven't been to a house show in years, I think HHH was on Smackdown at the time.


By the pics of SD house shows on the internet recently, you can probably wait until the day of to decide and still get a great seat.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm so fucking tired of these "Its A Shield Reunion!" moments. Yeah Roman come out and make the save for the guy thats stabbed you in the back and screwed you over more times than you can count just because Triple H betrayed him and he's cutting corny sparkle crotch promos now.


If there's anything Reigns can respect, it's shitty comedy!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Just reading yall's commentary during RAW because I cannot and will not, not only as an NFL fan, but a die-hard New England Patriots fan, turn the channel right now!

Keep the commentary going, friends!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Rollins hasn't had to apologize or earn Roman's trust back at all, they're just all of a sudden brothers again because he turned face.


This happens all the time in WWE. As some said already, Shawn and HHH reunited in 2006. No apologizes. Nothing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns coming out to make the save undermined the whole thing, it didn't allow Owens and Jericho get heat nor did it allow Rollins to garner sympathy as a face.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm so ridiculously over TJP, he's not even slightly entertaining to me. some of his fucking dialogue is fucking ridiculous and total geekdom. over it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rich Swann stealing Roman's baby gurl phrase

:bateman


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I get a chuckle from us getting a viewer discretion warning about Total Divas. Nobody should watch this show


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LMAO Seth being a troll and trying to cause trouble :lol
> 
> LMAO Bon Jovi and Meatloaf






:batista3


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> By the pics of SD house shows on the internet recently, you can probably wait until the day of to decide and still get a great seat.


Really? Thanks for the info! :smile2:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns coming out to make the save undermined the whole thing, it didn't allow Owens and Jericho get heat nor did it allow Rollins to garner sympathy as a face.


None of that matters, all that matters is finding a way to get everyone to cheer Reigns :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This happens all the time in WWE. As some said already, Shawn and HHH reunited in 2006. No apologizes. Nothing.


Seriously. Since when do wrestlers apologize to one another? 

I don't even know what wrestling some people on here watch. Anything to further their agenda.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Who are these people? Why are they talking?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Roman Reigns marks apparently have no idea what a real pop sounds like. Every week he gets boos and apathy, and there's some people like "whoaaa bro listen to that reaction!"


That pop Chris Jericho got tonight though :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Keep up with that mic, missy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sami Zayn is easily the best babyface on Raw.

If Dean or Orton were on Raw, they would easily become the top babyface on the show.

No competition on Raw.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

TJP thoooo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Crickets*


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ace said:


> Roman and Rollins aren't over as team, they literally killed the crowd.
> 
> They were apathetic to the duo.
> 
> So much for TS being an ATG team :lmao


I disagree. Reigns woke up the crowd when he came out.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SO MUCH PURPLE ON MY SCREEN!! aaarrggghhh


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Get these CW unkout

Nobody gives a fuck


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Roman Reigns marks apparently have no idea what a real pop sounds like. Every week he gets boos and apathy, and there's some people like "whoaaa bro listen to that reaction!"


Who the fuck cares.

The crowd woke up violently when they heard his theme song, thats all that matter.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> None of that matters, all that matters is finding a way to get everyone to cheer Reigns :vince5


The way they book him can be quite toxic at times, and I say this as a fan of Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The CW division is showing life! Best promo in the division since the draft! BRAVO!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How to kill a crowd 101. CW division will never get over.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

TJP really needs to loses those glasses. Doing himself no favors. :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I'll admit when I'm wrong about certain wrestlers.

Like I love most of the cruisers. Love Brian Kendrick, Rich, and Jack.

But yea TJ is pretty fucking boring.

Great theme though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Meeki said:


> I think the way forward for WWE is not to have baby faces and heels anymore and just have characters and build those characters. It doesn't matter if someone gets booed or cheered these days such as the divide between the kids cheeeing and the adults booing. Getting a reaction should be the main thing. If Vince is reading this and wants to hire me for a more in depth analysis I only charge 500 million an hour.


"YOU'RE HIIIIIRED" :vince5


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> This happens all the time in WWE. As some said already, Shawn and HHH reunited in 2006. No apologizes. Nothing.


And it was shitty storytelling then as well.... But at least with that it made a little sense since Vince was making both their lives a living hell and they had no choice but to come together and take him down.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So help me Christ if they fuck over The New Day. :kobefacepalm



ShowStopper said:


> I enjoy his vocabulary.
> 
> :lol


An exquisite vocabulary = Bonafide pussy drencher. And did you see dat dere magnificent mustache of excessive elegance?!? Shit had me like:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How many damn continues does this guy have? Nobody cares about him and him as the inaugural champ is the reason why the CW division got off to a really poor start in the first place.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I love Rich Swann's delivery on promos. Deliberate, confident, and the dude's just got a style to him. I wish he didn't do the dancing stuff because it defines him in a lot of peoples' eyes, this dude's something special.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns coming out to make the save undermined the whole thing, it didn't allow Owens and Jericho get heat nor did it allow Rollins to garner sympathy as a face.


If it sets up that Rollins & Reigns will be in the tag team match later on then it makes sense.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Headliner said:


> How to kill a crowd 101. CW division will never get over.


Is it them, or the ring crew changing the ropes for the 87th time tonight?? :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


>


Dude, sloths are scary to me for some reason. I just thought I would share that info lol!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MNF, here I come.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

TJP has a serious chop mark on his chest lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Corey saying that the only reason we got 205 Live was cos of Brian Kendrick :lol Uh???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Perkins tights.

:lol

Alright then.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns coming out to make the save undermined the whole thing, it didn't allow Owens and Jericho get heat nor did it allow Rollins to garner sympathy as a face.


Seriously spot on. I was just feeling some sympy and then Reigns' music drops.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

The Brian Kendrick deserves much more imo. His heel character and promos have been seriously good.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Those who say the crusierweights suck are goddamn morons. They consistently put on some of the best matches on RAW. GTFO with your dumbasses.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

We need Gentleman Jackk to announce his intentions on interfering in this match to


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> I'm so ridiculously over TJP, he's not even slightly entertaining to me. some of his fucking dialogue is fucking ridiculous and total geekdom. over it.


Lol the only part I like about T.J Perkins is his entrance theme >


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

PISS BREAK


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> How to kill a crowd 101. CW division will never get over.


Which is sad because a few of em of more entertaining than the main guys.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> Roman Reigns marks apparently have no idea what a real pop sounds like. Every week he gets boos and apathy, and there's some people like "whoaaa bro listen to that reaction!"


He got huge pop tonight. Bigger than the other 3. Deal with it.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Rollins hasn't had to apologize or earn Roman's trust back at all, they're just all of a sudden brothers again because he turned face.


Yes. Yes....yes.

Sadly, for those of us that believe in continuity...kayfabe, it's dead. A sad, sad thing, to be sure. But that is the state of wrestling nowadays, I'm saddened to say.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Perkins has a crazy red spot right in the middle of his chest.

:damn


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens telling Rollins that if he interrupted him again he will come down there and break his face. That was awesome. Rollins had no counter to that, he literally stayed quiet until Jericho came out. :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice of the announce team to say "glancing blow" since the dropkick was near Cena levels of missing its target


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

The official new toilet break of RAW


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> If it sets up that Rollins & Reigns will be in the tag team match later on then it makes sense.


No it doesn't makes sense it is a meaningless team up and match.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> And it was shitty storytelling then as well.... But at least with that it made a little sense since Vince was making both their lives a living hell and they had no choice but to come together and take him down.


Well both Roman and Seth do have common enemies. So...there you go.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> If that's the case then HBK should have never reunited with Triple H in 2006.


True.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wanna like TJP but he is bland as they come


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> And it was shitty storytelling then as well.... But at least with that it made a little sense since Vince was making both their lives a living hell and they had no choice but to come together and take him down.


Well both Jericho and Owens are being a pain in the butt to both Rollins and Reigns so they have no choice but to come together and take care of them :draper2


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Seriously, I totally fucking hate this cameraman. I honestly have to throw up right now. God I hate this company.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ChairShot90 said:


> Those who say the crusierweights suck are goddamn morons. They consistently put on some of the best matches on RAW. GTFO with your dumbasses.


Yeah, they sure are athletic matches, but just no reason at all to care about any of them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, I hate commercials with a passion.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

First time I'm glad there's a commercial during a match.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Jack Gallagher getting a pop from the crowd, and getting the crowd to chant "scoundrel" was moment of the night for me. 

Go Jackie Boy Go!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Who the fuck cares.
> 
> The crowd woke up violently when they heard his theme song, thats all that matter.


....they didn't though.

you hear what you want to hear, enjoy.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> No it doesn't makes sense it is a meaningless team up and match.


For the tag team titles? Not that meaningless


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Can't wait for the darts


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Dude, sloths are scary to me for some reason. I just thought I would share that info lol!


That ones sleepy -- he's ok. :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Dude, sloths are scary to me for some reason. I just thought I would share that info lol!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> We need Gentleman Jackk to announce his intentions on interfering in this match to


Lol sounds good to me! I cracked up a little when he announced his intentions to Daivari before he went on to interfere (knowing that his opponent was already aware of his plan once he said it) :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You just know Vince is back there on the edge of his seat while Seth is getting beat down, anticipating a huge pop for Roman when he comes out for the save, with his finger on the button to play his theme hoping rescuing Rollins the key to getting him over. "Hey you guys remember when you used like him in The Shield well look he's back with Rollins like him again damn it!!".


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> For the tag team titles? Not that meaningless


Why would Rollins be interested in the tag team titles when his has clearly stated that he wants Triple H and that his way to achieve that is to win the Universal Title?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How many of these Olsen girls are there? I know of 4 now at the very least, Are they cloning them or popping them out from a factory? :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

wwe9391 said:


> He got huge pop tonight. Bigger than the other 3. Deal with it.


You're hearing things. Stop being a fanboy.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They need to put Neville in the CW division ASAP.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Show THE Brian Kendrick some respect. Don't these people know a fucking legend when they see one?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Look, even Swann is doing the sleepy-head bob.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> And it was shitty storytelling then as well.... But at least with that it made a little sense since Vince was making both their lives a living hell and they had no choice but to come together and take him down.


Well HHH and Owens and Jericho have all made their lives hell as of late. So they're temporarily on alliance and they've frankly said as much at the beginning

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> How to kill a crowd 101. CW division will never get over.


Dat dere Gallagher tho. :bjpenn

I find it delightfully ironic that Jack physically embodies the term vanilla midget, yet is anything but in regard to personality. Dude's a babyface that is both charming and likable, which is quite the rarity in the WWE (and especially for the cruiserweight division so far). If he doesn't unseat Swann for the belt in 2-3 months, I'll be legitimately surprised.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty long match for CWs.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Why would Rollins be interested in the tag team titles when his has clearly stated that he wants Triple H and that his way to achieve that is to win the Universal Title?


More gold more money? IDK. just trying to look at it from the other side


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't know why some people on here are insisting that Seth & Roman are best friends again? They hardly interact outside of helping each other with a common enemy lol.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Pretty long match for CWs.


The rope-changing crew needed the rest!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match has gone far longer than I thought it would.

:hmm:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Idea. Get rid of the 205 show on Tuesday and just make the first hour of Raw the 205 show. Doesn't even have to be on the WWE Network it can stay on the TV channel.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Crowd chanting over something more interesting that is happening in the crowd.. :lol You can't make this up


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


>


NOOOOOO!!!! :surprise::surprise::surprise::bearerwoah:andre


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Man with a Plan :mark:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Well both Roman and Seth do have common enemies. So...there you go.


Lol no, Vince was doing shit like making Shawn take a piss test infront of arena full of people and humiliating him on a weekly basis abusing his power and Triple H was being put into 5 on 1 handicapped matches. 

Whats Reigns been put through? Whats Rollins been put through? They've been through nothing except an occasional two on one beatdown. Besides Reigns was making the save for Rollins long before he was involved with Jericho or Owens. So don't act as if you outsmarted me and made me prove myself wrong.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Perkins falling on pretty hard times lately. Makes me wonder what the division would look like today if Kota Ibushi had signed.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> You're hearing things. Stop being a fanboy.


I am hearing truthful things. Stop being delusional. He got a pop


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Aw man, the moment I said they hardly interact they show Seth & Roman walking backstage together :lol DAMMIT WWE lol.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Graves is a legit announcer. I've known this for a while, but it bears repeating.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> More gold more money? IDK. just trying to look at it from the other side


From the story they have been telling with Rollins it doesn't fits nor makes sense. Rollins is not after gold he is after Triple H, getting the belt is only a stepping stone for that.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

SureUmm said:


> ....they didn't though.
> 
> you hear what you want to hear, enjoy.


lol

OK mate, if that makes you feel better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't know why some people on here are insisting that Seth & Roman are best friends again? They hardly interact outside of helping each other with a common enemy lol.


Because they have an agenda

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns not even carrying the US title


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

VINCE HAS SNAPPED HE IS GIVING REIGNS ALL DA GOLD


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

WEll, they just fucked the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sure, why not.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Another triple threat? Jesus fuck, just let New Day go home for the night.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

:yes :yes they are in the match!!! 2 time tag champs for Rollins and Reigns!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day retains or The Shield are two-time champs! DAYUM that is gonna be an awesome match!!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Another triple threat. What's that make it for the night, a sextuple threat?


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

Well I called it, see it only made sense to make it a triple threat tag match. Should be a good match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They went with the triple threat after all.

Seth & Roman finally tag teaming together :woo Rolleigns!! I can't help but be excited, sorry lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Another title win for Reigns in Philly? Oh please lord make it happen just so I can laugh at all the smark tears.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now I'm worried that New Day might lose the tag titles. New Day may retain by pinning Jericho, but anything is possible with Roman Reigns.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn, TJP is ice cold right now. Kendrick has lost a lot lately too, but I would've rather seen him get DQ'd and try to take TJP out of the match on Sunday. Maybe have Swann run in and accidentally get caught by TJP, causing a rift between them.

Kendrick's my dude though, so I'll take it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just what we need, another Shield reference fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I'd laugh my ass off if Vince handed Reigns the Universal and 1/2 of the Tag Team titles, along with the US title, in an attempt to get him over. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen your Raw main event Clusterfuckamania 4756!


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

I kinda wish they had TJ and BK fight other people instead of each other.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

About time Kendrick finally won with the finisher that both made him famous and is infinitely cooler than the Captain's Hook / Bully Choke.

Now have him lose decisively to Gallagher so Jackie Boy can become a viable contender for the belt.



Hawkke said:


> How many of these Olsen girls are there? I know of 4 now at the very least, Are they cloning them or popping them out from a factory? :lol


:ellen at the prospect of having my own Elizabeth Olsen clone. It's amazing how she's such a tasty treat, yet is related to a pair of Skeletor twins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Odds are Jericho/KO eat another pin and look like chumps going into Roadblock fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This is so lame. Reigns and Rollins literally told Foley what their very characters SHOULD be focused on but nah...Foley's beard has the final say and some nonsense is booked instead.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok, I'm actually looking forward to seeing the New Day vs Jeri-KO vs 2/3's Shield. I think it's the first time in several months where the New Day actually look like the underdogs in their title match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE, man..


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman Reigns will have 3 belts after Roadblock

Charlotte, be careful, he is coming after you


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are they trying to bury New Day? :lol


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Reigns is legit gonna hold every single belt on RAW ain't he?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

wwe9391 said:


> I am hearing truthful things. Stop being delusional. He got a pop


Listen in this day and age the only pop that matters is a cheer to certain fans. It's clear as day Reigns gets some of the best reactions every night. But his detractors pretend those boos=not caring 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I just do not/cannot wrap my head around the Raw main event scene. 

Either way, one thing is for damn sure... Roman Reigns will be apart of it no matter what.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Hilarious responses as expected. No, this is simply a way to further build towards their matches at Roadblock. New Day retains. Jericho eats the pin, probably.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> That ones sleepy -- he's ok. :lol


I don't know about that man! I mean have you seen their weird finger hand things?!? :serious: :surprise:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I literally am looking forward to tonight's main event JUST for the pure fuckery of it all.

Bring it.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

PLEASE NEW DAY LOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

to anyone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Meeki said:


> Reigns is legit gonna hold every single belt on RAW ain't he?


Yep after he wins the tag titles tonight, and UC Sunday, he will start to identify as a woman to win the Women's title, then drop to 205 and win the CW title


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> NOOOOOO!!!! :surprise::surprise::surprise::bearerwoah:andre


*C'mere....*


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The main event will end in chaos for sure. So I could see Cesaro and Sheamus interfering to make the match for Roadblock.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Football time


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The main event will end in chaos for sure. So I could see Cesaro and Sheamus interfering to make the match for Roadblock.


That's a good point, too.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

More history?

That's my sign to change the channel.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I can't be the only person who likes TJP.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Meeki said:
> 
> 
> > Reigns is legit gonna hold every single belt on RAW ain't he?
> ...


I'd like to see this storyline


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Yawn, who they going to have fight the new day on sunday? I mean why not build that? I hope to god they don't trade zayn for american alpha.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope this is the last we'll see between these two.. They're gonna end up like Cena/Orton.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

DammitC said:


> Ok, I'm actually looking forward to seeing the New Day vs Jeri-KO vs 2/3's Shield. I think it's the first time in several months where the New Day actually look like the underdogs in their title match


That is exactly what people are not getting. It does make them the underdogs thus them winning will make thier historic night mean so much more plus it will advance and further the story lines of Reigns/Owens and Rolins/Jericho


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Being serious highly doubt WWE will have the New Day lose but fuck me it would be dumb as fuck


EDIT: I FUCKING LOVE THIS SONG


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hell in the Cell was the be all, end all for this Charlotte/Sasha feud...

But now the 30 minute iron-man match is the "End of the Line." fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jerichowens *and* The Two Guys who were like Brothers but then became Mortal Enemies and are now like Brothers again?

Christ, why not throw Anderson and Gallows in there too while you're at it? :tripsscust


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Someone created a picture a while ago with Cena holding every championship WWE ever had. Someone should do that with Reigns...seems almost apropos.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I literally am looking forward to tonight's main event JUST for the pure fuckery of it all.
> 
> Bring it.


 I am so terrified. I marked when New Day took the record. (I also think they're getting stale, but have them lose Sunday). This match is bullshit and is making the US title meaningless more and more weekly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Charlotte's voice is so grating, ugh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This Sasha and Charlotte feud should be a loser leaves Raw match to ensure we aren't seeing them wrestling again come post Mania. They need a solid year apart and character changes before they wrestle again.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Listen in this day and age the only pop that matters is a cheer to certain fans. It's clear as day Reigns gets some of the best reactions every night. But his detractors pretend those boos=not caring
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


No, dude. A "pop" is literally defined as a loud cheer. Not just any noise that gets made. He gets booed when his music plays, then people stop giving a shit when he's in the ring beating everyone up. He kills whatever segment he runs in on every single week without fail. If you like him, that's great, and I think he's got talent and upside. But the way he's used right now, he drags everything around him down.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Video package recap.

I see you, WWE, trying to slip this recap in under the disguise of a vignette..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That moment when you hit Fast Forward on your DVR controls and it says your watching live TV :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God Movement said:


> Hilarious responses as expected. No, this is simply a way to further build towards their matches at Roadblock. New Day retains. Jericho eats the pin, probably.


That's what will likely happen, but I've learned anything is possible with Roman Reigns. Vince can walk by, see Reigns change his hair from ponytail to all down and Vince will cream his pants and tell everyone on creative that plans have changed put Roman over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know i'll actually be ok with Reigns and Rollins winning the titles if it means those fucktards with dildoes on their head wont be put down as the longest wwe tag team champions in history.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if Vince handed Reigns the Universal and 1/2 of the Tag Team titles, along with the US title, in an attempt to get him over. :lol


You know what's fucked up? I can see Vince trying to do that too.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I don't know about that man! I mean have you seen their weird finger hand things?!? :serious: :surprise:


On their feet, even! :lmao


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

how heel would reigns be if he was a triple champion....it would be marvelous how hated he would be and he should play on it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I am so terrified. I marked when New Day took the record. (I also think they're getting stale, but have them lose Sunday). This match is bullshit and is making the US title meaningless more and more weekly.


I hear you. The US Title hasn't even made an appearance on TV tonight despite the fact that the US Champion was on TV...

Alright then..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL this video package, WWE thinking this feud is some groundbreaking epic shit or something. This feud has been going on for as long as Obama's term as president, this shit should have ended ages ago but they keep hot potatoting the title and they each keep getting mandatory rematches.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wasn't Sasha feuding with Nia Jax a couple weeks ago? Did Nia just evaporate or something?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ARE THEY DONE CHANGING THOSE MOTHERFUCKING RING ROPES YET??!!!????!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let's Go Queen Charlotte!!!


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Does anyone have the Reigns/Vince gif?


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> That moment when you hit Fast Forward on your DVR controls and it says your watching live TV :mj2


Happened like three times to me tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know i'll actually be ok with Reigns and Rollins winning the titles if it means those fucktards with dildoes on their head wont be put down as the longest wwe tag team champions in history.


 I'll take the ND over TS any day and every day :draper2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Remember when the Owens/Zayn rivalry ended months ago, then they had a match last week? 

Yeah. :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wwe9391 said:


> :yes :yes they are in the match!!! 2 time tag champs for Rollins and Reigns!!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

When the video package is better than the feud lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The Cleaner said:


> ARE THEY DONE CHANGING THOSE MOTHERFUCKING RING ROPES YET??!!!????!!!!!


Probably busying setting up all that inflatable Bayley crap


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

The rivalry ends :lol ?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

They certainly are being pushed harder than they have in their careers, Byron.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That's what will likely happen, but I've learned anything is possible with Roman Reigns. Vince can walk by, see Reigns change his hair from ponytail to all down and Vince will cream his pants and tell everyone on creative that plans have changed put Roman over.


Anything _is_ possible, sure. But sometimes common sense just has to be applied, I mean really? Winning the tag titles before their matches at the PPV this weekend?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


amazing


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> On their feet, even! :lmao


They have weird hand feet? Nope nope no no uh un :crying: WHY?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I’m guessing this is where Emmalina debuts.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That was the jam.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Ahhhh I love that photo :mark: Those were the days!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> No, dude. A "pop" is literally defined as a loud cheer. Not just any noise that gets made. He gets booed when his music plays, then people stop giving a shit when he's in the ring beating everyone up. He kills whatever segment he runs in on every single week without fail. If you like him, that's great, and I think he's got talent and upside. But the way he's used right now, he drags everything around him down.


He doesn't get the right reaction no denying that. But the crowd cares when he comes out and it's clear. That's what hardcore fans keep missing booing≠apathy to boo someone as heavily as Reigns gets booed there's investment. They should've been turned him to capitalize on the boos though. But fans care about what Reigns do its not like he's Del Rio where people gave no fucks most of the time.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I am so terrified. I marked when New Day took the record. (I also think they're getting stale, but have them lose Sunday). This match is bullshit and is making the US title meaningless more and more weekly.


They didn't take a record, they equalled it (different version of the tag belts, I repeat). New Day were stale a very long time ago and their reign should not have been longer than the fucking HeadBangers' reign in 1997


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Emma yet.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Good to know that the WWE is still aiming to unseat the History Channel for the title of cringiest amount of sacrilege in regard to the notion of history by "MAKING MORE HISTORY".


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Emmalina?! Is it... Could it be?! :cole


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh boy!! It's 9:43 EST. Emma might make her return here


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Shield Reigns and Rollins>>>>>>


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Yep after he wins the tag titles tonight, and UC Sunday, he will start to identify as a woman to win the Women's title, then drop to 205 and win the CW title


All at once. Fuck you, McGregor. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Emmalina?! Is it... Could it be?! :cole


I missed it, what happened?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if Emma comes out acting like a clone of Eva Marie.... Please let this Emmalina shit be a swerve.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> That was the jam.


Never bought a Crazy Town album, but I bought the single and still have it. Makes me miss the days when there were stores that sold only music, and you could sit there and sample shit all day.

:cry Those were the days.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

You wanna know why the crowds are dead? All these fucking commercial breaks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > I am so terrified. I marked when New Day took the record. (I also think they're getting stale, but have them lose Sunday). This match is bullshit and is making the US title meaningless more and more weekly.
> ...


He didn't even have it on his shoulder or like a bag of garbage like he carries it. It's so damn annoying. Give it back to Rusev or have fucking ANYONE beat him. I'd mark if Strowman was a champ.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Time to see what they've turned Emma into.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Main roster is awhole different ball of wax than NXT, huh?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Ya know i'll actually be ok with Reigns and Rollins winning the titles if it means those fucktards with dildoes on their head wont be put down as the longest wwe tag team champions in history.


IF there was any justice in the world it would be Legion of Doom..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I mean Bayley hasn't got a feud, so Emmalina debuting here makes since. Unless she gets a squash match later which i doubt.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Alicia has a sexy ass...walk.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Again? Save the rematches for house shows.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> *C'mere....*


Hugs are awesome! :bayley3:bayley2:bayley


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

God Movement said:


> Anything _is_ possible, sure. But sometimes common sense just has to be applied, I mean really? Winning the tag titles before their matches at the PPV this weekend?


I know, I know. On the flip side Vince one of the most petty people I've ever known:lol


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Not Alicia fox again :imout


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

As much as I hate the idea, seeing the collective meltdown that Roman with 3 belts would cause almost makes it worth it. WF would crash so hard lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> He doesn't get the right reaction no denying that. But the crowd cares when he comes out and it's clear. That's what hardcore fans keep missing booing≠apathy to boo someone as heavily as Reigns gets booed there's investment. They should've been turned him to capitalize on the boos though. But fans care about what Reigns do its not like he's Del Rio where people gave no fucks most of the time.
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


He gets more of a reaction than Alberto Del Rio. By God, I will give Roman Reigns that much.

I don't even find the booing very passionate though, it's like the Cena mixed reaction with less of the booing and none of the cheers. Then when he inevitably kicks everyone's ass, it's silence with a few straggling boos.

I just don't like seeing the truth get completely distorted. I'm watching the show and I read on here "DAT REIGNS POP" and it's like they're fake fans planted on here by WWE or something, lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I liked Alicia Fox better when she was one of Nikki Bella's minions.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bayley & Alicia are feuding over a teddy bear and a cruiserweight guy :lol How lame.

Also, Alicia takes the cake for the most heel/face turns in history.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I missed it, what happened?


Thought we were going to see the return of Emma against Bayley... 

Instead, Alicia Fox. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lmao how is passing 7,000 house of content noteworthy that's such a random number and how much time is 7,000 in simple numbers. Be much more impressive if they just said we got this amount of years/month/days of content could watch, and even then who cares lol. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> You wanna know why the crowds are dead? All these fucking commercial breaks.


Or maybe because the show is garbage?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

My bladder is like bone dry from all these piss breaks tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emma about to show up and beat some Bayley ass.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

hmmm, not emma, they don't normally do more than one women's match per raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So...no...Emma?


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Bayey/Alica Fox becoming Charolette/Sasha Y'all.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Man Alicia is fine


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Not Alicia fox again :imout


But Bayley is awesome! :bayley3


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

De crowd is dead.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Alicia just a few weeks ago was the sympathetic babyface against Nia Jax, now shes a crazy psycho heel again, she has to have more heel and face turns than Big Show.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

Alicia and them legs! I love watching her wrestle and wished I could see her more often


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Meeki said:


> Reigns is legit gonna hold every single belt on RAW ain't he?





Mordecay said:


> Roman Reigns will have 3 belts after Roadblock
> 
> Charlotte, be careful, he is coming after you


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alicia is still on the show. Wow.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If Alicia Fox had been in ECW, they´d have to invent a new chant instead of you fucked up, like your pussy is sore or something to pay credit to the ridiculous amount of botches.

Thank God it´s over.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

AngryConsumer said:


> Emmalina?! Is it... Could it be?! :cole


It IS!!!! :jbl

The Dancing Queen is HERE!! Em-ma Lina!! :cole


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bayley getting thick :book


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

We're still only in hour 2? Jesus fuck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And all around the world 0s of 0s of people were shocked by that outcome.

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, no Emma still..


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Is this a prank, or something?


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Alicia Fox is weird. In some ways she's pretty good, but she's always sort of flailing around in the ring. She's the opposite of crisp...I would term her work in the ring as soggy.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Id take a Bailey to Bailey any day<><>


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE must not be happy with the latest subscriber count, lots of WWE Network promotion tonight :vince$


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rusev and Lana next. I don't need to see any more of Rusev than I already do, so I hope he keeps his clothes on :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Enzo/Lana storyline..

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

They have to be pulling a reverse Brodus Clay with Emma. It's the only explanation.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Lana lookin nice with that tan.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Bayley getting thick :book


That's ok, more of her to hurt me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Rusev's changing his facial hair more times than Rick Rude did in WCW when he was Curt Hening's manager.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> WWE must not be happy with the latest subscriber count, lots of WWE Network promotion tonight :vince$


Right? As some of us predicted, they would lose alot of the new subs they got during WM season..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Alicia Fox and Cedric? Pfft :tripsscust. Bring on some Veda. I liked their dynamic in Ring of Honor.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NO EMMALINA, ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

God damn can we please stop having "epic" cover versions of rock songs in every video game commercial?


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

Did Emma get Curt Hawkinsed?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Women's revolution yay yada yada yada ... and now it's time for the fifteen minutes we dedicate every week to objectifying and degrading Lana ... YAY WOMEN'S REVOLUTION.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Business is doing fine.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Hellcatdemo12345 said:


> Did Emma get Curt Hawkinsed?


Maybe she has requested a trade and will be dealt with Sami Zayn. :grin2:


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> The Enzo/Lana storyline..
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Yaaas!!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> They have weird hand feet? Nope nope no no uh un :crying: WHY?


Oh come on, think of the possibilities. >


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, Luke Harper's Twitter sure is.. umm interesting..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sooo Emma is just gonna get a promo or...? She gonna interrupt Sasha? Seems a bit quick to ME her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> He gets more of a reaction than Alberto Del Rio. By God, I will give Roman Reigns that much.
> 
> I don't even find the booing very passionate though, it's like the Cena mixed reaction with less of the booing and none of the cheers. Then when he inevitably kicks everyone's ass, it's silence with a few straggling boos.
> 
> I just don't like seeing the truth get completely distorted. I'm watching the show and I read on here "DAT REIGNS POP" and it's like they're fake fans planted on here by WWE or something, lol.


Well most of those are sarcasm. But the thing is the truth isn't distorted unless people are trying to act like Reigns is killing the crowd or nobody cares that he's there. 

Anytime that dudes music hit the crowd and this forum wakes up, this isn't something that can be denied.Him setting people's fuck this guy senses is still worthwhile. Is he getting 2013-2014 Bryan cheers fuck no. But it's not like the crowd is anywhere near apathetic of him. You don't have to like a character to give it attention, and that's the case with Reigns. A lot don't seem to like him, but they certainly don't seem to mind giving him their attention. 

That's what most Reigns fans are talking about when talking about his reactions. He's definitely failing at getting a Babyface reaction. But when heels are failing to get mostly heel reactions and they are still applauded no reason we can't see the good in the obvious boos he gets. Dude gets boos, but the crowd is still on his dick regardless of what the split of cheers to boos is so it's like :draper 2


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> Women's revolution yay yada yada yada ... and now it's time for the fifteen minutes we dedicate every week to objectifying and degrading Lana ... YAY WOMEN'S REVOLUTION.


I'd like 3 hours of Lana every week... I suspect I wouldn't even need 3 minutes to be honest


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Please salute Lana. For the love of God, salute Lana.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :lenny


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Or maybe because the show is garbage?


And that. :lol


But Lana and dat ass.... :x


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lana! :mark:


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

Is Tribute to the troops both shows or one?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana looks fucking great in Camo


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Lana is perfection.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lana looks really good tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:rusevcrush :rusevyes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

His name is Rusev. He's the only man that can have Lana, and you CAN'T TEACH THAT!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana's outfit.

:lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

chicks in camouflage is now my fetish.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Oh come on, think of the possibilities. >


:serious::surprise: You're putting images in my head! WHY YOU DO DAT!?! :surprise:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

That glorious beard man


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So only an hour left, and not one Emmalina vignette, am i missing something? They've been hyping her up for months playing vignettes 5 or 6 times a night and now on the night shes supposed to debut theres nothing? So sick of this shit with WWE playing vignettes for months for wrestlers only to not have them show up and do anything on the night they're supposed to debut, they did it with Curt Hawkin's, they did it with The Shinning Stars, that just recent ones but they've done it countless time sin the past as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Alicia just a few weeks ago was the sympathetic babyface against Nia Jax, now shes a crazy psycho heel again, she has to have more heel and face turns than Big Show.


But with Alicia Foxx it's like the tree falling in the woods thing. If nobody is around to see her turns do they even count lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rusev finally woke up the crowd.. 2hrs and the crowd is finally alive


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Rusev is WWE's best talent. No joke.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Saxon you dumb fuck, why the fuck are you agreeing with Graves? this guy, this fucking guy.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

They wouldn't have Emma cut a promo upon returning... so I'm failing to see how they bring her out. 

DAMMIT! GIVE ME EMMALINA!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> Alicia Fox and Cedric? Pfft Bring on some *Veda*. I liked their dynamic in Ring of Honor.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Lana looks really good tonight


Yeah she does, the camo doesn't look bad on her. :smile


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The way Rusev said 'Certified G' made me laugh for some reason :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I would like to see Lana naked. I would even look at Rusev naked if it means seeing Lana naked. Sex tape?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Certified GARBAGE :enzo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So only an hour left, and not one Emmalina vignette, am i missing something? They've been hyping her up for months playing vignettes 5 or 6 times a night and now on the night shes supposed to debut theres nothing? So sick of this shit with WWE playing vignettes for months for wrestlers only to not have them show up and do anything on the night they're supposed to debut, they did it with Curt Hawkin's, they did it with The Shinning Stars, that just recent ones but they've done it countless time sin the past as well.


It literally is insane. I made a post during the day that I'm not going to believe Emma is back until I actually see her on the show LIVE. An hour left, multiple womens' segments in the can, and STILL no Emma. :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Preach it Rusev. That's what Enzo is. Certified Garbage.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Lana's cleavage is mmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm *drools*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> :serious::surprise: You're putting images in my head! WHY YOU DO DAT!?! :surprise:


:grin2:


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Rusev is WWE's best talent. No joke.


He's so underrated it hurts.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahahah


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol this is why Rusev could be a great babyface.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess Roman and Cena don't count as American heroes


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh god, I hate steve austin for this what chant lol, it was only funny when he did it. will the crowd stop fucking what-ing every cunt?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rusev... I love this big galoot. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Rusev is being funny as hell :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ru-Ru and Lana having a live sex machka-ing celebration = :vince$


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought "doing business" was pooping, not having sex.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making fun of the kids.

:mj4


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is the best thing going on Raw :done


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Would you like to see what I'm talking about?


FUCK, NO.


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

this crowd blows


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> Well, Luke Harper's Twitter sure is.. umm interesting..


He's been tweeting the same thing for a while now.

"It's (insert day of the week). You know what that means"


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> :grin2:


So you did it on purpose?!? :surprise::wink2:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see this "work rate" :cena5


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple X, Triple Yes.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> But with Alicia Foxx it's like the tree falling in the woods thing. If nobody is around to see her turns do they even count lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Lol very true, at least with Big Show most of his turns happened in the ring or for a storyline, Alicia just comes out as a heel and face at random for no reason at all.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know they're just going to be crashing on the couch watching a movie or something.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is PG this better be them doing their taxes lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"And the G stands for GARBAGE"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is this a Rusev face turn? Hahaha


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Rusev and Zack Ryder with their awesome beards have inspired me to grow one of my own. Probably won't be as awesome, but I'm going to give all I got.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Enzo.

:lmao

Poor guy.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Why?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Rusev and Lana are fucking great. Both know how to work a crowd.


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

You know. This is time that they could be using to put on more matches. This seems pointless.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Enzo.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Poor guy.


Serious fucking rug burns.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Shit dude, the violence of that Rusev beatdown on Enzo was even more impressive the second time around. Brutal.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't think they thought that, guys..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> The way Rusev said 'Certified G' made me laugh for some reason :lol


I know the reason. It's because Rusev's delivery can be quite hilarious :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh yay, because i wanted to see Enzo get murdered again after he repeatedly tried to get out of the situation he was in lol..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol still don't get why they had Enzo acting like a virgin on prom night, so is he a pathetic fraud or something is that what we're supposed to think now?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

YES!!! I love angry Lana on the mic. We need more of this.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

A "Joe Pa knew" sign in the crowd. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol very true, at least with Big Show most of his turns happened in the ring or for a storyline, Alicia just comes out as a heel and face at random for no reason at all.


Right she's an equal opportunity jobber somebody needs to get pinned she's your girl

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rusev is a man among insects on this show, it's so sad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck you WWE. You're going to be racist Vince and screw New Day and lie to us about Emmalina. FUCKKKKK


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jason Golden said:


> You know. This is time that they could be using to put on more matches. This seems pointless.


Yes, because the matches tonight have been getting such a great response.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> :rusevcrush :rusevyes


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rusev is great.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why can Kevin Owen, Matt Hardy, Abyss ,and Chris Hero do what Rusev does in the gym?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana spelling.

:mj4

Never again, please.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jason Golden said:


> You know. This is time that they could be using to put on more matches. This seems pointless.


They're furthering the feud by humiliating Enzo this is good imo


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ this is so bad.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol still don't get why they had Enzo acting like a virgin on prom night, so is he a pathetic fraud or something is that what we're supposed to think now?


It's Lana dude....Lana.

She'd make James Bond prematurely ejaculate.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow better watch out that was so not PG :facepalm


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And now Lana smelling out "crush". Amazing.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Lanas accent might be faltering all over the place but holy fuck. That girl 

:banderas


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

bitch, you're on total divas, we know you're a fucking american lol. 

I love Rusev I really do but i am hating his storylines as of late.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

yo, yo, yo! Cut da music!!!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Why is his music still playing ?


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> Rusev and Zack Ryder with their awesome beards have inspired me to grow one of my own. Probably won't be as awesome, but I'm going to give all I got.


Good Luck on the beard bro.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Still amazing how Lana with da good hair is so much infinitely hotter than communist bun Lana.

I love Amore, but fuck me, that ass beating he got from mah big homeh Ru-Ru and Lana's C-R-U-S-H-E-D schtick were both...GLORIOUS.

:rusevyes


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

Big Cass working his solo run


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Enzo not on TV.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

And now grab your shovels because Rusev will get buried more Sunday.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Wtf is Cass having a stroke?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was so bad from Cass..


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WTF! Enzo never backs up anything he says.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Why does Cass talks as if he was a robot? :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

man cass sucks on the mic


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bonkertons said:


> It's Lana dude....Lana.
> 
> She'd make James Bond prematurely ejaculate.


Enzo was trying to leave, even if i was nervous i sure as fuck wouldn't be trying to convince her to stop so i could leave.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus. What does anyone see in Cass?

Looks down at his tights, which are primarily underwear... "My. Pants. Are. On." :lol :lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol Cass talking about how he's wearing pants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cass needs more time on the mic..that's for sure..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

My pants are on.. and I'm not Enzo. making your best friend accidentally sound like a bitch is some legit best friend shit lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Class: my pants are on.

No they are not.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> That was so bad from Cass..


He is really no good with the mic he sounds like is reading his lines and struggles to remember them.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Enzo and Cass.....as bad as anyone has ever been, IMO.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

People really think Cass is better than Enzo? LOL


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


I'd love to see this again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well Cass, if you don't want to having to bail your little buddy out, tell him to quit being sleaze.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I forgot who was the face and who was the heel in this feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho giving no fucks..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still wondering why a tag team is feuding with a singles wrestler....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

This is what Lana and Rusev should;ve been from day one. They're both so good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I drink and I know things said:


> I would like to see Lana naked. I would even look at Rusev naked if it means seeing Lana naked. Sex tape?


The best thing I've seen from Lana....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Holy shit haven't saw this in years :laugh:
That's how Mr Gorbachev tore down the wall, through the magic of Russian dancing


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Enzo was trying to leave, even if i was nervous i sure as fuck wouldn't be trying to convince her to stop so i could leave.


He had no intention of leaving. It was one of those "I'll say this to make me feel better about fucking a married woman but in reality I'm not going anywhere" things.


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

Imagine if Roman wins another title? Vince would be the biggest troll!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So I've been tuning in and out all night, did Emma ever debut? lol


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

frankthetank91 said:


> Class: my pants are on.
> 
> No they are not.


Invisible pants are S-A-W-F-T.... SAAAAWWWWFFFFFTTTTTT!


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Big Cass whooping on Rusev is everything. 

That segment could've been shorter though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I love the on the way to the ring shots. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> So you did it on purpose?!? :surprise::wink2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They already recorded Tribute to the Troops?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> They already recorded Tribute to the Troops?


Yeah, this past week I believe.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> They already recorded Tribute to the Troops?


Taping tt tomorrows SD tapings, I wonder if RAW people will be on also.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> So I've been tuning in and out all night, did Emma ever debut? lol


Not yet.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Jason Golden said:


> Good Luck on the beard bro.


Thanks man, been growing one out since the end of October. I got a full one going on right now but thickness has always been an issue for me. If I could get more thickness it'd look a lot better in my opinion.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Emma!!!!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Complete forgot about Emma :lol

AND SHE STILL DOESNT DEBUT :lmao

THIS F*CKING SHOW


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL looks like they changed their mind on debuting Emmalina tonight :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Emma vignette.

:lmao

Not tonight.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Premiering soon" :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


>


ops Oh ok lol!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They keep trolling us! I want Emmlina!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Soon"

:HA


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Yeah, this past week I believe.


They tape it tomorrow, that's why they taped 205 today before RAW


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHA EMMA GOT BUMPED OFF THE SHOW


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I thought Emma was suppose to debut tonight? lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Soon...* :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh fuck off..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jinder Mahal cums in peas


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Emmalina swerve...Santino is just trolling us.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

hahahaahahahahaah


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Excellent trolling


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They are trolling the fuck out of everyone with this Emma stuff.

So random.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

JINDER MAHAL IS STILL ALIVE

HURRY EVERYONE, GET @pagi IN HERE ASAP

:done


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lmfao ... have they given her eva's gimmick? 

that is the second person to get her gimmick now, i kind of feel bad for her tbh.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

wtf is this shit debut emma already so we can trash her new gimmick fuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jinder is about to be a sacrificial lamb for Sami... Beautiful 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

WTF? So they just changed their mind huh?

I'm about to give up on that girl.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> So I've been tuning in and out all night, did Emma ever debut? lol


Nope, she hasn't made her debut yet.

Edit: Fuck me, there is another vignette that says "Premeiring soon." :clap


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Random Mahal sighting!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You know they have no real plans for you when they do the Brodus Clay debut gimmick for you. The last guy they did it with was Curt Hawkins....and lord knows he's going places. Emma's done.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL guess that answers my question about whether she debuted yet. this company smh...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Soon? Soon? ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?!?!? :gtfo


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Emma's new gimmick is actually Eva Marie's gimmick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder still around.

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Premiering soon??!!!STILL? Are you fucking kidding me? I've seriously never seen a tv show promote something for next week only to not follow up with it like this company does. 

How many times are they gonna do this shit wrestlers thats supposed to debut? Seems like they do it with everybody they run vignettes for, they always drag them out for months and months and then promise they're debuting one week only to say fuck you and have them not shown up and continue airing vignettes.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wait a minute. No Emmalina tonight?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I hope this isn't just some bullshit storyline. Sami on SD would be fantastic for him AND Smackdown.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

So tired. Not sure I can make it to the main event. And Jinder Mahal ain't helping matters.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

If there is anything that would make Sami want to be traded it's a match with fucking Jinder Mahal. holy fuck, stick a fork in him he's done.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

My god they've done this Emma thing for over 3 months......I find it cute that WWE think people care lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jinder Mahal will never be a thing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Wait a minute. No Emmalina tonight?


Nope. The apparent troll-job continues..


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Jinder's trunks are falling off of him like Paige's were before she got suspended. has he been mainlining coke and heroin with Del Rio too?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

As disappointed as I am about Emmalina not debuting, I'm actually kind of happy to see that so many others are disappointed as well. Didn't realize Emma had this kind of following. CHEERS!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Will Emmalina ever debut? Find out next time on Monday Night Raw! Ok well maybe not next time, she will probably debut whenever we feel like it!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Emma's new gimmick is actually Eva Marie's gimmick.


I'd rather it be Emma than Eva, tbh.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zayn not even getting pops.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Boooo Sami should have pushed Jinder's shit in, in under a minute and asked Foley if he still doubted him. Jinder did best former world champion Jack Swagger off of Raw after all.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


>


Oh you, I see what you did there...

:like


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Off-topic: Scott Hall, if it's his official Instagram account, just posted a fucking fantastic photo of his Christmas tree. :lol 

https://instagram.com/p/BN8FB6lA_Lb/


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Phaedra said:


> lmfao ... have they given her eva's gimmick?
> 
> that is the second person to get her gimmick now, i kind of feel bad for her tbh.


I hope not. I didn't like that gimmick on Eva and I don't want to see it with anyone else.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can he still get to smackdown, please? He is slowly dying on this show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That surprised me about as much as the Bayley/Alicia Fox match earlier


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Should've had Zayn pull up on the cover, and kept hitting Helluva kicks until Foley ran out and stopped the match.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Another fucking commercial?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

lol it's a contract to face Strowman....kill me.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seriously...Why would you go to a commercial now?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Foley losing weight? Guy looks a little thinner and his clothes are hanging off him kinda.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I mean I just know that when rumours got out that WWE were thinking about bringing back old talent, I just know the first name we all said was Jinder Fucking Mahal. I mean who else would we want? 

Mother Mary and Joseph, give me fucking strength.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What an awful time for a commercial


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Loooove commercials..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for Foley to fuck us over by saying he's not sending Zayn to Smackdown and that Zayn was right. So we'll get Zayn vs Strowman at the PPV.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

commercial break? I wonder what Foley and Zayn will do in the ring in the meantime.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A commercial now?? Does it really take Foley that long to round a corner and go up some steps these days??


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

People actually butt hurt


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I wonder how Emma feels about all this?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Shit. It's likely too good to be true and Foley will rescind his "trade" to SDL for Zayn.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It will be Sami vs Braun at Roadblock.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Why is WWE hyping up this "Sing" movie so much? USA obligations?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They keep airing this annoying ad here in NZ about milk, literally every single ad break. It's driving me insane, go away milk ad :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Wait a minute. No Emmalina tonight?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808509538320138240


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Foley losing weight? Guy looks a little thinner and his clothes are hanging off him kinda.


DDP Yoga. Seriously.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Maggle continues to call the Helluva Kick the "Hell-oovah Kick" and now Saxton is joining in on it, too. I hope Zayn gets shipped off from RAW simply so those fucknuts can no longer butcher his finisher's ridiculously simple name.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> Should've had Zayn pull up on the cover, and kept hitting Helluva kicks until Foley ran out and stopped the match.


Right he should of beat the piss out of him as a statement that he could hurt folk too if he wanted

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are Foley and Zayn just awkwardly standing in the ring together right now not saying a word while its on commercial break?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Strowman beats bigger guys than Sami the Snowflake but we're that looked down upon that we are expected to believe this Canadian Cuck can beat Strowman


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808509538320138240


:HA :HA :HA


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Vince trolling us with Zayn to SD


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So, what am I supposed to think Foley and Zayn are doing for three minutes?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Mick walking with purpose. And a clipboard. Hopefully he remembered the fucking Poligrip tonight. :heyman6


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So are Foley and Zayn just awkwardly standing in the ring together right now not saying a word while its on commercial break?


I think they usually talk during those parts just for the crowds then stop right before they come back to go back into show mode

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Will Emmalina ever debut? Find out next time on Monday Night Raw!


Lol hey, you took my Dragon Ball Z Smackdown gimmick!

:nice

I like it


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wonder how Emma feels about all this?


Probably she wants to quit, she has been critical about RAW only using Charlotte and Sasha, and with this snub she has nothing to lose if she criticize it even harder


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Foley and Zayn was just standing there staring at each other while Mick's music was playing for 3 minutes straight lol.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sami REALLY wants Strowman and Foley will give him the match. YAWN...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

SIGN IT, SAMI! :mark:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Sign it....for fuck sake sign it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If he doesn't sign then I want to see Braun beat his ass.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shut Up and sign the papers to move to SDL Sami


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I've been watching Foley since the late 1980s and I've never seen him this trim. Awesome for the Mickster.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808509538320138240


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

stop being a cuck, Foley


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ellsworth. :lmao


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hahahaha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Lol bury


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

LOL TRADED FOR EVA MARIE


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sami BURIED BEYOND BELIEF.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

RIP SAMI.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Eva Marie??

:HA:HA:HA

Yeah, that sounds just about right.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Eva Marie lololol


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

EVA FUCKING MARIE?

DAMNIT,KILL YOURSELF ALREADY ZAYN.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

EVA MARIE?! :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

...................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO THE TROLL IS ON


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mick is trolling THE FUCK out of Sami :HA


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

The Fuck? Eva?


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

What the fuck


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Burying my girl Eva


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

THEY JUST SHITTED ON HIS WHOLE LIFE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

lol wut


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Eva Marie :lmao


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

God they gonna piss off everybody by not doing it.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Sign the fucking thing.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oops, not Ellsworth.

You go, Sami!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

no disrespect to Eva Marie, though...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sami the Syrian unkout


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone think they're trying to create similar scenario to Miz/Bryan ? Since that worked so well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Eva Marie? So they're saying Sami is worth shit? lol good to know.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Mick Foley's beard being one color actually pleases me. Drove me crazy how many different colors it was in the past.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Lol hey, you took my Dragon Ball Z Smackdown gimmick!
> 
> :nice
> 
> I like it


I'm glad you don't mind lol! DBZ was a big part of my childhood! Have you ever seen DBZ abridged? It's hilarious!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Give him the damn Foley for God's sake!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHA EVA FOR ZAMI HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YESSSSS


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Let's just get a JUST QUIT chant going.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sami has the same value as a woman lol. Aye that's a good way to make Bryan look like a dick from a Raw perspective, and a great way to build sympathy for Sami.



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

This is the weirdest story line I've seen in a while


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Why is this happening lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LMAO, Eva Marie. Poor Sami.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This entire thing was just a troll to get Sami even madder than before? Ohhhh you're a crafty one, Mick...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Take it, Sami! Shut the fuck up and head off to greener pastures!


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Fuck this noise...what a cock tease.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Foley has just said the funniest thing this year


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Eva's whole gimmick being themed around the color red has now come full circle with this GLORIOUS trade.

You've redeemed your cuckiness with this hilarity, Mick.

Nevermind. Fuck you, Cuck Foley. :tripsscust


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This angle is pretty good.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SERIOUSLY FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now SAMI IS STAYING.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

EVERYONE GOT TROLLED.

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Lmao Eva Marie. Btw, Zayn ain't nowhere near the caliber of Foley, so I also laugh when he compares himself to him


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Zayn wastes away on Raw.

Fuck off.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Whatever haircoloring Mick is using.. He needs to change it to a new one.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

He is still on Raw :ha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why do I feel WWE just trolled the IWC. I'm very sure they've been reading websites that said Zayn should go to Smackdown.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hahahahahaha. The worst talent they could come up with was Eva. 

Get fucking shit on you plastic no talent bitch.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

So he's not going to Smackdown?

Way to fuck up my day Vince.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

Now that I see Sami the first thing I think of is "All red everything" lol.....#Ginger


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

This will seem like a giant waste of time if Strowman squashes him on Sunday.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> Probably she wants to quit, she has been critical about RAW only using Charlotte and Sasha, and with this snub she has nothing to lose if she criticize it even harder


I don't want her to quit! :frown2: I like Sasha and Charlotte but they have been feuding for awhile now.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Braun Strowman vs Eva Marie. Now that's a match I want to see


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Strowman better fucking kill him Sunday. Please.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Zayn wastes away on Raw.
> 
> Fuck off.


How is he being wasted with this current storyline? Keep trolling.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

It was just a ploy by Foley to get Zayn pumped. Clever. I liked this angle.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"We need someone to feed to Strowman and Reigns on the "B" show, so you can't go to the "A" show."

I just happened to turn on Raw at this precise moment. Hilarious!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WWE doesn´t get it. No pop at all for the match, cause everybody wanted Sami free of Raw. They are so stupid. LOL.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I like the build but its just gonna end in him getting his ass beat.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Seriously, this ended up being good. Far more interesting use of Zayn than having Zayn vs. Owens Part 189738947289347893.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This promo would have gone so much better if Sami showed his GSP Dark place and beat the shit out of Jinder

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

That was actually a decent segment


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hahahahahaha. The worst talent they could come up with was Eva. 

Get fucking shit on you plastic no talent bitch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol crowd was popping for Zayn getting traded, then they turn around and don't do it lol WWE never fails to disappoint its audience, they live to disappoint i'm convinced.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Greatness.

These fucks buried Eva by saying she's a joke, then Sami by saying he's her equal.

And they didn't even do the fucking trade. :heston


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok, I'm watching Roadblock.

What hype this promo was.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

MORE AUSTIN !!! :mark:

Highlight of this show !!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Very good segment. This is the most interesting Sami has been ever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Segment was much better than I thought it would be. Good job by both guys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm glad you don't mind lol! DBZ was a big part of my childhood! Have you ever seen DBZ abridged? It's hilarious!


Nah, I've never watched it lol. I just think it's a perfect way to hype up SmackdownLive. Hope you enjoyed DBZ in your childhood though


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Soooo Emmalina debut is the main segment?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Yep.

Knew he wasn’t getting traded. Shame but just a tool to build to Sami vs. Braun. Enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That was pretty killer. That's the Zayn I want more of, he's at his best as a character when he's got that combination of desperation and rage.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tag triple threat next :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> How is he being wasted with this current storyline? Keep trolling.


 Trolling :lmao

Have a look at what Zayn has done since the brand split.

Neville (can't make it to Raw) and Zayn (finally on TV and is jobbing to Braun at Roadblock) are wasting away on Raw, SD could do with both of them because of the lack of depth they have in the midcard and uppercard.

Both could do much better on SD, it's stupid to think otherwise.

Why the hell do you think so many fans were happy of the idea of Zayn going to SD? Even the Raw crowd were cheering the idea.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Vincent in top trolling mode tonight, glorious!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

bonkertons said:


> This will seem like a giant waste of time if Strowman squashes him on Sunday.


He won't squash Zayn. Zayn will lose in a "winning effort". After losing Zayn will stand up and get a pop from the crowd. It's all planned.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The build up does what it needs too. Sets up Sami as the underdog babyface. Braun as the unstoppable, destructible, monster heel. Bit of a win/win for those complaining about Sami wasting away.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

She must be for real in the dog house lol. She was the worst person they could think of to be traded for Sami, ouch lol.


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

Well Eva's never winning the championship. I don't know if that's good or bad for Becky.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That was a pretty decent segment, though. It makes perfect sense with the booking of Strowman since the brand extension. 

Although, that was one helluva tease for sending Zayn to SDL where he rightfully belongs.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The crowd wanted to see Sami get traded so bad.

Hype to complete flatness in seconds :lol :lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Am I the only one who stayed for Emmalina? LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

See, this is why WWE storytelling is abject shit.. Now if Zayn was supposed to look like he was really salty enough, really full of enough "rage" to stand a chance against Strowman for those "10 minutes" he should have clocked Foley for that shit trick and left Foley laying face down on his fake-colored beard as he walked away talking shit to him the whole time.. This is why people don't care about WWE stories or characters, there is no "impact" no feeling from the wrestlers, no nothing to get excited about.. Y A W N.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

These WWE Network ads

"We know our current show sucks, so please pay us $10 a month to watch our stuff from when we were good"

:heston


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I know people will complain that Zayn didn't go to Smackdown!, but that segment was great.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

This is good build for Sami. He's just such a good underdog character. Have him take Strowman the 10 minutes on Sunday. He certainly shouldn't win but just surviving Strowman for 10 minutes would put him over and Strowman can destroy him after the match.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DB tomorrow in Talking Smack commenting this segment :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> Soooo Emmalina debut is the main segment?


Not happening tonight. Not sure why, but they ran the whole "coming soon" vignette.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Before anyone suggests that buries Sami, it was the complete opposite. They used it to bury the FUCK out of Eva Marie. :lol Basically called her more useless than James Ellsworth.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Classic Austin :'(
If only we had one proper character in WWE today


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Emma still doesn't debut, and they tease the fuck out of the Zayn trade, only to squash it.

WWE trolling the fuck out of us tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

They've made this the most exciting match at Roadblock for me. Sami goes in a huge underdog with major sympathy, in short, this angle does him a lot of good in terms of how much over he can get even in losing. And it gets Braun over as a beast. Great stuff. Still though, Sami should go to Smackdown after Braun kills him.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been watching Attitude Era Raws and Bret and Stone Cold have been feuding it's been great! Shawn and Stone Cold don't want to team up and attacked each other. There sure were a lot of brawls and run-ins back then.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

As much as they're trying to make it look as if New Day will lose i still don't see it happening sadly, no way they have them hold those belts this long and get 2 hours away from breaking the record only to lose. Demolition is involved with that concussion lawsuit aint they? So its obvious WWE wants to erase their names from the record books like they did with AJ when Nikki Bella held the title for ages.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SureUmm said:


> That was pretty killer. That's the Zayn I want more of, he's at his best as a character when he's got that combination of desperation and rage.


Right he can be a believable face you want to back without having to be totally helpless and happy go lucky

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Why do I feel WWE just trolled the IWC. I'm very sure they've been reading websites that said Zayn should go to Smackdown.


Yup, we all just got a big 










from Vince that senile old bastard.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dclikewah said:


> Soooo Emmalina debut is the main segment?


Hopefully she comes out Sable-paint-on-breasts style and beats the ever loving fuck out of the 2 jobber belt swappers.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would Sami not want to go to Smackdown? He can be competing for a belt there (heavyweight or Intercontinental belt).


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

AngryConsumer said:


> That was a pretty decent segment, though. It makes perfect sense with the booking of Strowman since the brand extension.
> 
> Although, that was one helluva tease for sending Zayn to SDL where he rightfully belongs.


The whole storyline was pretty good, except Raw seems to struggle with the reality that going to Smackdown is not a punishment and therefore the pop for him staying was small, despite the well-executed performances by Foley and Sami. 

Obviously they hedged their bets with a ten minute draw on Sunday.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Really liked that segment with Sami and Mick. Too bad the crowd doesn't seem to care about Sami.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Nah, I've never watched it lol. I just think it's a perfect way to hype up SmackdownLive. Hope you enjoyed DBZ in your childhood though


Thanks! I hope you will be in the Smackdown thread tomorrow! :smile2:


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> So, Emma still doesn't debut, and they tease the fuck out of the Zayn trade, only to squash it.
> 
> WWE trolling the fuck out of us tonight.


So Roman's winning another title tonight for the ultimate troll right?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Leslie Jones represents everything wrong with the entertainment industry today. Given opportunities because 'Muh Diversity' instead of being funny.

And they wonder why everything sucks these days.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Another Shield mini reunion where they stand tall...how creative. Only seen that happen 100 times this year.

SDL almost got ripped off there, trading a megababe heat magnet for a boring dweeb.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sure Eva would not be offended by that trade stuff. Why would she be? She's getting paid by WWE to do nothing while seeking for work away from WWE. Win/Win for her


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The right thing to do is have Rusev squash Big Cass, but I have a feeling Rusev will be jobbing unfortunately.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Trolling :lmao
> 
> Have a look at what Zayn has done since the brand split.
> 
> ...


Again how is Zayn being wasted away with the current storyline?

No they wouldn't be doing any better than Apollo Crews and Jack Swagger. Where are they by the way? AJ Styles the champion is being booked to lose to a jobber several times in a row and they placed Shane on the SurvivorSeries team instead of giving the spot to a wrestler.

This whole notion that everybody would be better off on SD is nonsense and SD has been poor to average since No Mercy. The whole "land of opportunities" mantra preached by Daniel is just just not true.

The honeymoon is over, there is no more cool aid so take off your blue tinted glasses and realize that SD can be just as bad as RAW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ace said:


> Trolling :lmao
> 
> Have a look at what Zayn has done since the brand split.
> 
> ...


Because trades are like the endless turn him heel/face shit a cheap thing people get excited for.


A trade benefits nobody unless the WWE is planning on using you. If you're not getting burn and the roster is split you're probably just not going to get any burn. Why would Neville be better off on SDL they already have Crews filling the boring face who does nothing role. What would Sami do that was worth his time he'd either be Bryan's face pawn in his feud against Miz or he'd be having the exact same feud he's having with Strowman with Corbin.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Props for just giving us rematches in the same episode of RAW as opposed to the next three weeks of RAW.

Why can't New Day just DQ themselves?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man I hope these idiots lose finally


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Steph's champagne-covered grunting doesn't sound too bad...


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

new day losing would be priceless


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

Christmas has come early guys. No Sasha tonight


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Another Shield mini reunion where they stand tall...how creative. Only seen that happen 100 times this year.
> 
> SDL almost got ripped off there, trading a megababe heat magnet for a boring dweeb.


Nikki, Alexa, Maryse....I think they would have been OK.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Godway said:


> Before anyone suggests that buries Sami, it was the complete opposite. They used it to bury the FUCK out of Eva Marie. :lol Basically called her more useless than James Ellsworth.


Lol i still don't get why they didn't say James Ellsworth was the trade, he gets shit on every week and his whole Schtick is that he's a pathetic no talent jobber, made no sense to bury Eva instead of him.

Lol i can only imagine how Eva feels if she was watching that segment, the company essentially saying shes a useless no talent waste of space that would insult anyone to be compared to.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Eva Marie might not be to happy with what Sami said lol! :evaloser


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jericho.

:mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok so if Vince trolls me with Reigns winner another belt he won't care about fuck RAW.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cesaro going crazy awesome for a bit in that opening match was the highlight of this show so far.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So,how did Roman/Rollins went from an USA/Universal title feud to teaming up and getting a tag title shot again?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So they are not adding any stipulations to Rollins/Jericho? Would have liked a street fight.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Godway said:


> Props for just giving us rematches in the same episode of RAW as opposed to the next three weeks of RAW.
> 
> Why can't New Day just DQ themselves?


Traditionally there are no DQs in triple threat matches.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Leslie Jones represents everything wrong with the entertainment industry today. Given opportunities because 'Muh Diversity' instead of being funny.
> 
> And they wonder why everything sucks these days.


Well it's not like the whites on SNL are drop dead hilarious either

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol crowd was popping for Zayn getting traded, then they turn around and don't do it lol WWE never fails to disappoint its audience, they live to disappoint i'm convinced.


It's just typical out of touch WWE. They think people will want Sami to stay on Raw, but they actually want him on SD.

Thus, the segment utterly fails in it's objective. Instead of being hopeful and thrilled that Mick didn't trade him, the fans get a soul crushing segment.

"Ugh. Sami gets to job to Strowman and Reigns over and over again. I guess we can always hope for fans hijacking shows like they did with Bryan!"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

GimmieAHellYeah said:


> new day losing would be priceless


Would be terrible for the product.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Save the best for last


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow this match is going to be like 25 minutes.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

So three douchebags wearing dildos on their heads open AND close RAW tonight. Let _that_ sink in through the next commercial break.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Greaves not even mentioning the US title


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow. Whoever the music guy is, he just made Rollins look terrible with that transition.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

From a kayfabe standpoint, wouldn't Sami want Raw to get crap in return for a trade? He gets to go to a show where he is appreciated and his previous employer gets nothing in return. Great way to screw over Foley and Steph.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Really liked that segment with Sami and Mick. Too bad the crowd doesn't seem to care about Sami.


What reason was there given to care at the end of that segment? He got punked out and made to look like a complete *bitch* and did nothing about it. Why should anyone care about someone on wrestling show that won't even stand up for themselves? Yeah, of course he would've had to apologized over knocking Foley out for it next week, that would have be what a face should do.. *After*. I care about Zayn even less now than I did before, and I didn't even think that was even possible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Probably going to be some fuckery at the end of this one.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Godway said:


> Props for just giving us rematches in the same episode of RAW as opposed to the next three weeks of RAW.
> 
> Why can't New Day just DQ themselves?


No DQ in triple threat matches. Which immediately makes the tagging in and out and Xavier staying outside stupid as fuck smh

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808515556588523520
Brock Lesnar Guy is excited. lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i still don't get why they didn't say James Ellsworth was the trade, he gets shit on every week and his whole Schtick is that he's a pathetic no talent jobber, made no sense to bury Eva instead of him.
> 
> Lol i can only imagine how Eva feels if she was watching that segment, the company essentially saying shes a useless no talent waste of space that would insult anyone to be compared to.


No way would they trade the #1 Contender for the WWE Championship!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i still don't get why they didn't say James Ellsworth was the trade, he gets shit on every week and his whole Schtick is that he's a pathetic no talent jobber, made no sense to bury Eva instead of him.
> 
> Lol i can only imagine how Eva feels if she was watching that segment, the company essentially saying shes a useless no talent waste of space that would insult anyone to be compared to.


I'm pretty sure she's well aware of how the company feels about her "talents". They tried giving her this fresh character to troll the smarks with, she then proceeded to get suspended, and rather than come back to work she went and did a Nicholas Cage direct to DVD movie instead :lol 

So I imagine they're butthurt at her right now.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Good to see such a disservice being done to the US Title by having it helplessly draped over Reigns' shoulder. fpalm


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Leslie Jones represents everything wrong with the entertainment industry today. Given opportunities because 'Muh Diversity' instead of being funny.
> 
> And they wonder why everything sucks these days.


Anybody involved with the 2016 Ghostbusters parody should be jailed in the Black Hole of Calcutta. Anything that has Melissa McCarthy involved is guaranteed to blow too.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

So no Banks/Flair tonight?

Why the fuk would you only run a highight package to promote the 1st ever iron woman match.

Creative is utterly useless.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> So three douchebags wearing dildos on their heads open AND close RAW tonight. Let _that_ sink in through the next commercial break.


Embarrassing, isn't it?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808515556588523520
> Brock Lesnar Guy is excited. lol


He knows whats best for business.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Why did they do a commercial break after the entrances?Roman/Rollins and KO/Y2J hate eachother but instead of one tag attacking the other they'll just wait?Pathetic.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Anybody involved with the 2016 Ghostbusters parody should be jailed in the Black Hole of Calcutta. Anything that has Melissa McCarthy involved is guaranteed to blow too.


If Kate McKinnon is jailed I will burn the White House to the ground.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, so the commercial breaks will cutdown on the length of the match a good amount. Of course.


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

MrJT said:


> So no Banks/Flair tonight?
> 
> Why the fuk would you only run a highight package to promote the 1st ever iron woman match.
> 
> Creative is utterly useless.


Shhh don't jinx it.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

MrJT said:


> So no Banks/Flair tonight?


Don't you dare jinx this shit.. I'm happy as hell to not have Sasha shitting up RAW more than it already is..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Big E's face.

:mj4


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> So they are not adding any stipulations to Rollins/Jericho? Would have liked a street fight.


Yeah i know, the whole thing makes no sense. Rollins is essentially saying if he beats Jericho in a one on one normal match he'll be rid of him. How? Theres no stipulation, its not a no dq match where you could take him out with weapons. So Jericho's supposed to be just be like "Aw man i lost, guess i can never interfere in Seth's matches again darn it!".


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

Geralt z Rivii said:


> The Cleaner said:
> 
> 
> > So three douchebags wearing dildos on their heads open AND close RAW tonight. Let _that_ sink in through the next commercial break.
> ...


"This is your Trophy!!"


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Please. Shut the FUCK up, Cole.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please let the new day lose...they probably won't though JERIKO and Rollins and Reigns will brawl out into the crowd or something


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If you know Vince, you know that the New Day break-up will end extremely poorly for Kofi and Consequences.

Fortunately, they're making WWE lots of money, so it likely won't happen any time soon.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jesus Michael Cole you don't need to speak all the time.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Xavier out here

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> If Kate McKinnon is jailed I will burn the White House to the ground.


Does what you just said constitute as a felony?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Reigns woke up the crowd


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

and once again reigns fucks up that clothesline.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

No **** but Big E is fucking huge.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Watching RAW with Cole rambling is like playing a game on your PC and trying to pay attention while leaving the TV on right next to you..


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Does anyone else besides me find a triple threat tag match stupid? You have one enemy team staying outside at all times and has to tag the enemy team


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Am I supposed to believe Xavier belongs in the same ring as Seth or Roman? MAKE E LOOK FUCKING STRONG PLEASE


----------



## Hellcatdemo12345 (Dec 10, 2016)

Love how Woods is in the match now. Nice psychology as he's fresher.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Woods is wrestling instead of Kofi...

R.I.P. New Day's chance of becoming the longest reigning tag champs in WWE history. :'(


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ah, it's one of those matches.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Does what you just said constitute as a felony?


Only if Kate McKinnon somehow ends up in jail. Unless the NSA knows something I don't, which is of course entirely possible. 



Cole, SHUT UPPPPPP!!!!!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Does anyone else besides me find a triple threat tag match stupid? You have one enemy team staying outside at all times and has to tag the enemy team


I Remember that once both members of The New Day were in the ring and one just tried to pin the other but the other team broke it up.

Anyways,why don't have one member of each team in the ring?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Has WWE ever explained how the tag team championship can be interchanged between a 3 man faction?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The US Title has never felt so meaningless unimportant than it does right now, even on Ambrose it felt more important. Reigns just drags it with him to the ring like a hunk of metal he has to carry around and right now he's wanting the WWE title and doesn't even give two shits about being the US Champion.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Does what you just said constitute as a felony?


It's a strong possibility, I just hope the poster doesn't live near a hilly or forested or urban or.. well I just hope they have a good carpet cleaning service.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Isn't Philly supposed to be a lively crowd ?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't remember Jericho doing his top rope back elbow since like 2008.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

4 guys who have been World Champions and the other guys wear dildos on their heads. Looking forward to a New Day loss :mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Has WWE ever explained how the tag team championship can be interchanged between a 3 man faction?


I've been wondering that myself.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Is this a creative way of building to a Wyatts vs Shield(w/Ambrose) match at Wrestlemania if Rollins and Reigns win tonight? Maybe they get Rollins/Haitch out of the way at RR and go with Owens and Balor or Zayn for the Universal Title at WM? 

...or am I trying to justify anything other than a New Day win right here?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Universal Champion, the United States Champion, and the Raw Tag Team Champions are all in the same match


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

I predict Triple H interference.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd pretty much gives no fucks about the tag titles..


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> The US Title has never felt so meaningless unimportant than it does right now, even on Ambrose it felt more important. Reigns just drags it with him to the ring like a hunk of metal he has to carry around and right now he's wanting the WWE title and doesn't even give two shits about being the US Champion.


You are full of complaints tonight aren't you? Why are you watching if you are just gonna complain the whole time?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liger!Liger! said:


> I predict Triple H interference.


Why would Triple H interfere here?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

That's gonna hurt Rollins


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Does anyone else besides me find a triple threat tag match stupid? You have one enemy team staying outside at all times and has to tag the enemy team


It's fucking stupid and my girlfriend and I don't get it at all. When was this a thing?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another commercial break. Why, of course, what other option is there?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So.. both people on the bottom sent their own tag team partners for the worst of the falls? Good grief.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cool spot.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> I've been wondering that myself.


Freebird rule.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd pretty much gives no fucks about the tag titles..


This is the most dead Philly crowd I can remember in recent history.. If the show is boring they were always a shoe in to at least be assholes during the show chanting nonsense.. This crowd sounds like it's 95% radio contest winners


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Another commercial break. Why, of course, what other option is there?


I at least appreciated JR telling us, it was the last commercial break back in the day lol.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

What a terrible loud spot.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Freebird rule.


Right. I think the Wyatts are getting it too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cleaner said:


> Only if Kate McKinnon somehow ends up in jail. Unless the NSA knows something I don't, which is of course entirely possible.
> 
> Cole, SHUT UPPPPPP!!!!!


Matthew Broderick killed 2 people and got away with it so I think Kate McKinnon will be safe, unfortunately.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Freebird rule.


Amazing how many people here haven't heard about that...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cameraman, announce team -- audio and video, the two most important aspects of any tv show, and WWE has the absolute fucking worst of both in all of sports and entertainment combined. Unfuckingbelievable.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

If I never see another fucking tower of doom spot again in my life I will die happy.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Why would Triple H interfere here?


To screw Rollins out of a title,of course.I'm trying to think a little dumber here,but hey,KO or Y2J distract the ref,Pedigree to Rollins and Big E/Xavier get the pin.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Does what you just said constitute as a felony?


Yes. In this completely fabricated scenario where people go to jail for being involved with a movie you don't like, my totally serious threat of burning down the White House is a felony.









Call it in kid, make yerself famous!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> You are full of complaints tonight aren't you? Why are you watching if you are just gonna complain the whole time?


How else do people know what to critique if they don't watch? Is it fair to the show to just pop in and make random statements without actually viewing the show to get your "complaints" correct? Of course it's not, that's just rude! Of course we have to watch to know what to say!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> You are full of complaints tonight aren't you? Why are you watching if you are just gonna complain the whole time?


That's what the fuck we're here for, that's why. And it's more entertaining than the fucking show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No rematch clause in the Sasha vs Charlottte match, boys and girl it's finally over :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> If I never see another fucking tower of doom spot again in my life I will die happy.



These dumb fans still react to it, so they will continue to do it, unfortunately.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course, that's a WWE commercial.

Yikes.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liger!Liger! said:


> To screw Rollins out of a title,of course.I'm trying to think a little dumber here,but hey,KO or Y2J distract the ref,Pedigree to Rollins and Big E/Xavier get the pin.


Nah I don't see why Triple H would care about the tag titles or this match for that matter.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808519756403724288


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> If I never see another fucking tower of doom spot again in my life I will die happy.


It's the dumbest spot.. I can watch Randy Ortons SuperPlex countless times because he has the best in the business.. Period.. The tower suplex always comes off as ridiculous.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Liger!Liger! said:


> Dolorian said:
> 
> 
> > Why would Triple H interfere here?
> ...


This makes sense or Rollins and Reigns being too focused on JeriKO and lose by a rollup. One or the other I'm hoping.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Geralt z Rivii said:


> Amazing how many people here haven't heard about that...


There was someone in General WWE last week who didn't even know who Big Van Vader was so.. what's there left to say at this point?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Meatloaf chants lol In case you can't hear over the overly annoying commentators tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

OK, back from commercials -- time for rest holds.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Liger!Liger! said:


> I Remember that once both members of The New Day were in the ring and one just tried to pin the other but the other team broke it up.
> 
> Anyways,why don't have one member of each team in the ring?


Because the WWE is stupid


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Meatloaf chants.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO is agile af.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Therapy said:


> It's the dumbest spot.. I can watch Randy Ortons SuperPlex countless times because he has the best in the business.. Period.. The tower suplex always comes off as ridiculous.


It's even worse when you can see guys blatantly waiting for others to get into position, and even more so when you hear "you ready? ok...1...2...."


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> No **** but Big E is fucking huge.


Does he still do that move where he spears the guy off the apron and nearly paralyzes himself?

Because, as a fan, I need him to stop doing that. And if you must do it, save it for very special occasions.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins gave no fucks that Owens hit Reigns :lol


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

How big are big Es boobs?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> I've been wondering that myself.


The Free-bird Rule 

Freebird Rule. During the Freebirds' career in the NWA, they won its tag team championship. While holding the title, promoters added a sub-gimmick to the team – "The Freebird Rule" – which allowed any two of the three members of the team to defend the title on any given night. That is what wikipedia says.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fabulous_Freebirds 

I hope that helps! :smile2:


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

each team should have an active wrestler in the match.....this is stupid


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Did that fucking asshole just zoom on Big E twerking? Fuck me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> Yes. In this completely fabricated scenario where people go to jail for being involved with a movie you don't like, my totally serious threat of burning down the White House is a felony.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mistake, I didn't read carefully. It's near 4am, that's my excuse.
But the jail idea is great!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course Reigns is the clean up hot tag


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins on full speed :mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman woke up the crowd AGAIN


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Revival incoming and clearing house. Laying out everybody. Then moving to SDL permanently.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> These dumb fans still react to it, so they will continue to do it, unfortunately.


It's so stale, cliche and obvious. They'll set it up so obviously and everyone will say 'cool spot' or 'that was awesome' and i'm sitting going 'yeah there's nothing organic about setting up a six man tower of doom' 

it's my problem with gimmick matches sometimes, esp tables matches. I think the best tables match i've seen was cody rhodes vs big show because he very unexpectedly stepped on the table at the ring apron, just as the match started. Or ladders matches when they get their skalextric mode on and create elaborate structures that they are obviously going to go through or whatever. I'm just bored.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Xavier, WOW.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

New Day isn't losing the titles, might as well not even count on that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Cleaner said:


> Did that fucking asshole just zoom on Big E twerking? Fuck me.


It shocks me that people like and cheer for that shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH SHIT.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

That ref gave no fucks about Woods pulling Reigns up by his hair for like 5 seconds straight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That Xavier spot was SICKKKK


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

At least the crowd is getting into it now.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Great match :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shit, this is a pretty good match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What a fucking knee by Rollins on Woods!! That looked ugly.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

XAVIER WOODS KICKED OUT OF THE LIONSAULT?

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

y2j won titles with that move wtf


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

This is a fun match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Chris Jericho is 46 years old. Amazing. He's totally outshining all these geeks.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

JERICHO HIT A LIONSAULT HOLY SHIT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match has picked up.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

I LOVE the way New Day uses Xavier. He rarely wrestles but when he does he's awesome, he's like a special character in a video game which so appropriate for him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sick pop up codebreaker.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Chaos to ensue...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Roman's sleeping..."


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Really? They could have had Owens fall to the side and Rollins dive in to break it up...instead they have Rollins completely manhandle Owens to break it up.

Stop making this guy look like a bitch.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> You are full of complaints tonight aren't you? Why are you watching if you are just gonna complain the whole time?


You on another thread or something? everyone is complaining about this show, its nothing new. You're just coming at me cause i talked about your god.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

They keep getting so close to 3! I wonder if the New Day will lose the titles tonight?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Come on New Day Make history!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> The Free-bird Rule
> 
> Freebird Rule. During the Freebirds' career in the NWA, they won its tag team championship. While holding the title, promoters added a sub-gimmick to the team – "The Freebird Rule" – which allowed any two of the three members of the team to defend the title on any given night. That is what wikipedia says.
> 
> ...


Immensely. I owe ya one. :wink2:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cool finish.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LOL, love how Reigns is just chilling on the outside.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

YAY for New Day. THEY ARE MADE MEN!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good stuff, second half of the match was good.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

New Day...some way somehow...retain. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Rollins pedigree is such garbage.. It's as bad as Nashs PowerLetGoAndDropBomb...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:kofi :xavier :bige

:gameon


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

@Headliner

:bateman


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So lame I can't stand the new day


----------



## GimmieAHellYeah (Nov 11, 2016)

fuck the new day


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

This is what Demolition get for suing WWE. Unfortunately the fans have to endure it as well


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nevermind... Well I wonder if they will lose the titles Sunday?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

History Has Been MAAAAAAADE!!! HIIIIISTOOOOOOOOOOOOORREEEEEEEE!!!!!

:cole


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Very good match and good finish.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God himself couldn't pin New Day during this title reign.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeaa! It's a New Day yes it is.



Now The Revival or Sheamus and Cesaro should be next.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Man the camera work in the WWE is so bad these days.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

The New Day just beat Rollins,Reigns,KO and Y2J at the same time

Let _that_ sink in.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Reigns over in the corner on the outside watching the pinfall take place. And this is still "The Guy." :lol :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This RAW was better for New Day that New Day's year long reign.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

That was awesome. I've been sick of New Day for a while but I was really happy to see them win that. Woods was on fire in that match, basically carried the whole thing for his team.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh, what horseshit. Jericho practically rolled himself under Woods' arm. 


And time for the weekly lovers spat.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:clap


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

What were they chanting?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Therapy said:


> Rollins pedigree is such garbage.. It's as bad as Nashs PowerLetGoAndDropBomb...


Rollins can do it right as can be seen from previous matches I think at this point he is just tired of doing it and just wants to get things going with Triple H to get a new finisher.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OH MY CHRIST, THE NEW DAY HAVE DONE...IT! :y2j

LONGEST REIGNING TAG CHAMPS IN WWE HISTORY, BAYBAY!

roud :dance :done


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A chorus of boo's to close out the show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Of course Reigns has to bury KO and be the standing tall guy to close RAW.. Fucking garbage


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Crowd so fucking dead for that spear :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This Is Wrestling

Wrestling is closer to death than ever fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Your Raw main champion begging like a little kid.. (Y)


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Atleast reigns ain't winning sunday


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What were they chanting?


"Meatloaf" at Owens


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh those 2 belts look so much better on Reigns then Owens.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Heel Reigns.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KO looks like a geek twice in night on the go home.

I would be pissed if I were KO too.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh, look... Reigns standing tall, yet again. :eyeroll


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Sad day. Those clowns aren't even worthy of carrying Demolitions spikes for them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

New Day retains:mark: Good match. Started off slow. Good finish to the show too.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay best RAW in a few weeks. Other then not letting me see Emmalina.


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Of course Reigns has to stay strong


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

New day isn't even top 15 all time tag teams. Fuck those geeks


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day makes History, wins 2 seperate triple threat matches....

Reigns still gets to stand tall to end Raw :heston


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Reigns standing tall at the end of the episode what a surprise


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Damn that was a sick spear.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Reigns trying to be like Triple H photoshop with every title in his hand.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

How New Day feels right now (and me) and how most of WF feels right now


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Reigns over in the corner on the outside watching the pinfall take place. And this is still "The Guy." :lol :lol


He only cares for the Universal title. He dont give a damn about New Day, Rollins or anything but the World Title.

I will say though, why the fuck is Roman and Rollins teaming up. Rollins stole EVERYTHING from Reigns. The shield, the WM 31 victory, his title, at least 4 times. Doesnt matter if they are both faces, they should hate each other the most.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Even with New day breaking the record you have to finish the show with Roman looking strong, no wonder people is booing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I am okay with that show.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Genetically Superior said:


> Sad day. Those clowns aren't even worthy of carrying Demolitions spikes for them.


I have them right up there with Rick Rude for biggest snub in the HOF. Yet somehow guys like Koko B Ware and the Bushwackers are in.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The focus there should be all about Jericho and KO's fall out, something that has been building for months. But insert plot tumor Roman Reigns to hit a Spear to a who-gives-a-shit reaction.

This was a really good Raw though. Everything worked.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

So,WWE,do you really need to have Y2J use all of his finishers without winning a single match every week?


And LOL at WWE still being on the "make Roman look strong" train


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> What were they chanting?


MEATLOAF! :lol


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Okay best RAW in a few weeks. Other then not letting me see Emmalina.


Wasnt she supposed to debut today or something


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Were the fans chanting "HERO" or "MEATLOAF"


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good raw good raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Genetically Superior said:


> Sad day. Those clowns aren't even worthy of carrying Demolitions spikes for them.


Also sad that Vince is upset by a pathetic lawsuit


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't give a shit what you guys say, I fucking loved that match, I loved Seth & Roman tag teaming together and I loved how Roman looked with those titles :mark: :woo

(my laptop battery died so I had to put it on the charger and watch the main event without it lol)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So is WWE going to announce a tag title match at the PPV on twitter? Guaranteed they are losing the titles this Sunday.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol so was that face booking for Roman ? Terrible...
Awesome match, though.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- New Day's opening promo

- New Day vs Cesaro/Sheamus vs the Club

- New Day's celebration backstage

- Jack Gallagher's interference for revenge against Daivari

- Braun Strowman's short promo with Byron Saxton

- Sami Zayn/Mick Foley backstage segment

- Rollins Report featuring Seth Rollins/Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Roman Reigns

- Rich Swann/Brian Kendrick/T.J. Perkins backstage interview + segment

- Lana/Rusev/Big Cass segment + brawl

- Sami Zayn/Mick Foley segment

- New Day vs Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho vs Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns + aftermath


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Were the fans chanting "HERO" or "MEATLOAF"


Meatloaf


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

God Movement said:


>


That was definitely one of his better spears. Great sell job by KO, too.

Loved Jericho right before that -- I gotta go, but you should turnaround. :lmao


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Usually pretty positive about RAW. But outside of the first match, the main event and the Zayn stuff that was a weak show.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

dclikewah said:


> I have them right up there with Rick Rude for biggest snub in the HOF. Yet somehow guys like Koko B Ware and the Bushwackers are in.


They will never induct a guy who is suing the company lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't get the complaining about Reigns standing tall to close the show, he is not winning the title on Sunday.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They might do a title change on Sunday. They want fans to believe that big title changes can happen at this brand only PPVs. AJ won the WWE Title at Backlash. Reigns on the US Title at NOC. Charlotte won the Women's Title at HIAC.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Awful Raw as usual.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Headliner said:


> So is WWE going to announce a tag title match at the PPV on twitter? Guaranteed they are losing the titles this Sunday.


They will get the night off. No need to have Stephanie trying to make their lives miserable. They will probably transition into heels right before losing to Enzo/Cass at WM.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The Cleaner said:


> That was definitely one of his better spears. Great sell job by KO, too.


His spear is still trash tier. I just found that particular image amusing for some reason.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> You on another thread or something? everyone is complaining about this show, its nothing new. You're just coming at me cause i talked about your god.


But you are complaining about Rollins Reigns Jericho and Owens even when they weren't on and its annoying as fuck. You were doing it during Baileys match ffs. 

Your a cool poster man, don't ruin it for yourself.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> plot tumor


Plot tumor. :lol That has a nice ring to it..


----------



## Meeki (Apr 4, 2016)

Good RAW though, better than recent weeks


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> I don't get the complaining about Reigns standing tall to close the show, he is not winning the title on Sunday.


Reigns could be like that guy from Cryme Time that recently stopped a robbery attempt and saved lives, and WF would be like, FUCK YOU REIGNS THE ROBBER SHOULD HAVE WENT OVER.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Damn that was a sick spear.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808523698781097985


wwe9391 said:


> Oh those 2 belts look so much better on Reigns then Owens.





bonkertons said:


> Heel Reigns.





Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't give a shit what you guys say, I fucking loved that match, I loved Seth & Roman tag teaming together and I loved how Roman looked with those titles :mark: :woo




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808523826698956800


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I don't get the complaining about Reigns standing tall to close the show, he is not winning the title on Sunday.


KO retains. Reigns spears KO after show. Still stands tall. :lol


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> He only cares for the Universal title. He dont give a damn about New Day, Rollins or anything but the World Title.
> 
> I will say though, why the fuck is Roman and Rollins teaming up. Rollins stole EVERYTHING from Reigns. The shield, the WM 31 victory, his title, at least 4 times. Doesnt matter if they are both faces, they should hate each other the most.


HHH hit HBK with a sledgehammer, they went through a million feuds together, and yet somehow they still managed to do this....


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Dolorian said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the complaining about Reigns standing tall to close the show, he is not winning the title on Sunday.
> ...


That robber is just trying to feed his family DAMMIT


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Reigns could be like that guy from Cryme Time that recently stopped a robbery attempt and saved lives, and WF would be like, FUCK YOU REIGNS THE ROBBER SHOULD HAVE WENT OVER.


Indeed, Reigns is my second fav guy on the roster behind Rollins but I totally get and even share some of the gripes people have with his booking but some people just have an irrational hatred for the guy that it just doesn't matters what he does they will always complain. He could be jobbing every week on Main Event to Curtis Axel and they would still complain about it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> I don't get the complaining about Reigns standing tall to close the show, he is not winning the title on Sunday.


I actually understand the complaints. Reigns does stand tall A LOT. Probably more than he should. But typically the wrestler that stands tall on a go home show loses at the PPV, this is the case more often than not. Challenger stands tall, champion wins at the PPV. Been the formula for ages.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't give a shit what you guys say, I fucking loved that match, I loved Seth & Roman tag teaming together and I loved how Roman looked with those titles :mark: :woo
> 
> (my laptop battery died so I had to put it on the charger and watch the main event without it lol)


What a self-slobbering post. I wish your laptop battery blew up


----------



## Jason Golden (Aug 31, 2016)

Raw was a decent show. Would've been better had Emma actually returned.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

God Movement said:


> I actually understand the complaints. Reigns does stand tall A LOT. Probably more than he should. But typically the wrestler that stands tall on a go home show loses at the PPV, this is the case more often than not. Challenger stands tall, champion wins at the PPV. Been the formula for ages.


Yeah as I said on a previous post I get some of the gripes people have with his booking and even share some of them myself but the guy that will lose at the PPV usually standing tall on the go home show is nothing new or exclusive to Reigns.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

dclikewah said:


> HHH hit HBK with a sledgehammer, they went through a million feuds together, and yet somehow they still managed to do this....


Yeah, 4 years later. And it was treated as this big moment. Reigns and Rollins just sort of went "meh, we're faces now, it's cool".


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

God Movement said:


> I actually understand the complaints. Reigns does stand tall A LOT. Probably more than he should. But typically the wrestler that stands tall on a go home show loses at the PPV, this is the case more often than not. Challenger stands tall, champion wins at the PPV. Been the formula for ages.


Meh, he stands tall as much as any other babyface, people here just got the habit to wait for it and complain for it, because thats whats they gotta do.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheFackingCrow said:


> God Movement said:
> 
> 
> > I actually understand the complaints. Reigns does stand tall A LOT. Probably more than he should. But typically the wrestler that stands tall on a go home show loses at the PPV, this is the case more often than not. Challenger stands tall, champion wins at the PPV. Been the formula for ages.
> ...


Reigns stands tall as much as one other baby face has over the years and that's Cena. And plenty of people complained/still complain about Cena.

Reigns standing tall at the end of this Raw isn't really the problem in itself, the big thing for me is the main theme for the episode of Raw to me was The New Day making history and they won 2 matches to do it. So Raw should've ended with New Day celebrating.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The more people complain about Reigns the more I want him to wim :draper2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ItsaNewDay said:


> How New Day feels right now (and me) and how most of WF feels right now


Isn't that what wrestling fans like nowadays :serious: 3 grown African-American men shaking their asses in people's faces


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Meh, *he stands tall as much as any other babyface*, people here just got the habit to wait for it and complain for it, because thats whats they gotta do.


:heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Fantastic Raw tbh.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Isn't that what wrestling fans like nowadays :serious: 3 grown African-American men shaking their asses in people's faces


Could be worse, could be fans liking someone roided out, shaking like their having a seizure and talking gibberish :toomanykobes


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Reigns stands tall as much as one other baby face has over the years and that's Cena. And plenty of people complained/still complain about Cena


Funny thing is... Even if you hated Cena, there were many people that LOVED him, so you couldn't go that crazy about it. He was practically printing money for the company.

Reigns isn't even close to being as over as Randy Orton was in his prime, let alone Cena. That's the frakking problem.

We're years into this babyface push, with tons of collateral damage (other wrestlers buried and cut off at the knees for Reigns' benefit, etc.), and Reigns still has no positive, substantial effect on business.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

When tag teams were tag teams. No dildos, trumpets or unicorns here


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They will get the night off. No need to have Stephanie trying to make their lives miserable. They will probably transition into heels right before losing to Enzo/Cass at WM.


Lana working in the ring again points to Rusev/Lana vs. Enzo/Cass as a match for me. They are not getting into the tag title picture, but that´s fine by me. Raw is following the lead of Smackdown trying to finally establish feuds and programs on the undercard, instead of just throwing shit together. It is getting better. The biggest problem is that they still don´t read the crowds right like Smackdown. The whole well-acted Zayn/Foley segment failed, cause the crowd wanted Zayn to be traded. The smart crowd was obviously aware that Zayn would get a IC title feud with Miz, which obviously is AWESOME.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Movement said:


> I actually understand the complaints. Reigns does stand tall A LOT. Probably more than he should. But typically the wrestler that stands tall on a go home show loses at the PPV, this is the case more often than not. Challenger stands tall, champion wins at the PPV. Been the formula for ages.


Although, sometimes that formula fails. When Dean won MITB and the title, he stood tall on the Smackdown before MITB and still won.

Though I do think Roman is losing on Sunday anyway lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Funny thing is... Even if you hated Cena, there were many people that LOVED him, so you couldn't go that crazy about it. He was practically printing money for the company.
> 
> Reigns isn't even close to being as over as Randy Orton was in his prime, let alone Cena. That's the frakking problem.
> 
> We're years into this babyface push, with tons of collateral damage (other wrestlers buried and cut off at the knees for Reigns' benefit, etc.), and Reigns still has no positive, substantial effect on business.


Yeah, at least Cena was 6 months into his run as the face of WWE before people turned on him. Reigns hasn't even officially been given the torch yet and people turned on him 2 years ago :lol

Not his fault though, that's all on WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wwe9391 said:


> But you are complaining about Rollins Reigns Jericho and Owens even when they weren't on and its annoying as fuck. You were doing it during Baileys match ffs.
> 
> Your a cool poster man, don't ruin it for yourself.


Dude i get it, you love Reigns thats fine, and anytime you see someone saying shit about him you get defensive, but me and alot of other people hate him because we can see a guy whos being handed everything on a silver platter and booked to be superman despite being shit on the mic, mediocre in the ring and he doesn't connect with the crowd. I mean shit at least Cena could talk on the mic and sell merch to justify him being the top guy for so long.

The crowd boos the shit out of him yet he's still being forced on us as the top guy who saves the day, its horrible. He needs to be a stuck up heel douche bag who plays up to it but instead he's being forced on us as the good guy superman we should all cheer and love. 

So yeah when every single Raw's endgame for the show is to have hims standing tall and looking strong it gonna generate some hatred from me regardless of if he's on screen or not.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Iron Man said:


> Could be worse, could be fans liking someone roided out, shaking like their having a seizure and talking gibberish :toomanykobes


Can they be balding, and in bondage gear?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :heston:heston:heston:heston:heston


Maybe you people are confusing standing tall with winning matches cleam, but usually the top babyface always gets the last laught at the end of the show, its pretty basic.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Meh, he stands tall as much as any other babyface, people here just got the habit to wait for it and complain for it, because thats whats they gotta do.


In days gone by, back before wrestling promotions dug their writers out of Imaginationland (where you burp where you fart, and you fart where you burp), it used to be that way, except the heels always stood tall, making the odds against the faces seem insurmountable when they did finally meet in the big match. Now they do it just to swerve regular fans and mess with the IWC's collective head, forgetting the original purpose as well as any chance of actually making sense.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Plot tumor. :lol That has a nice ring to it..


I totally came up with that myself!

then those bastards at TV Tropes stole it!
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/PlotTumor


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Iron Man said:


> Could be worse, could be fans liking someone roided out, shaking like their having a seizure and talking gibberish :toomanykobes


I'm happy you remember him all these years later. Just one of the biggest wrestling stars ever.

Iron Man eh? I won't judge


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Dude i get it, you love Reigns thats fine, and anytime you see someone saying shit about him you get defensive, but me and alot of other people hate him because we can see a guy whos being handed everything on a silver platter and booked to be superman despite being shit on the mic, mediocre in the ring and he doesn't connect with the crowd. I mean shit at least Cena could talk on the mic and sell merch to justify him being the top guy for so long.
> 
> The crowd boos the shit out of him yet he's still being forced on us as the top guy who saves the day, its horrible. He needs to be a stuck up heel douche bag who plays up to it but instead he's being forced on us as the good guy superman we should all cheer and love.
> 
> So yeah when every single Raw's endgame for the show is to have hims standing tall and looking strong it gonna generate some hatred from me regardless of if he's on screen or not.


Of course I bring up all 4 guys you were complaining about and make it all about Reigns.

He is decent on the mic, he is really good in the ring, and he connects with the crowd. FFS he was the only one to wake up the crowd during the main event tonight. They were dead for everyone else in the main event even Jericho. 

Roman has earned everything he has accomplished and works just as hard as everyone else on that roster. 

The man gets these biggest reaction on the raw roster, has had more MOTY candidates then anyone on the Raw roster, and when he is in a match he brings a big fight feel with him. He is one of the every few people on the roster that can do that. I can see why Vince wants to push him. 

I have said it many times before and ill say it again. Reigns is a main event guy for life. As long as he is in wwe thats what he is gonna be and he is going to continue to be pushed this way. So either learn to deal with it, or continue to complain about it on here and watch nothing change wasting your time. 

AJ Styles is champion on the other brand. Be happy. 

And FYI AJ is actually my favorite current guy on the roster.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SureUmm said:


> Can they be balding, and in bondage gear?


2 of the greatest tag teams of all time wore questionable spiky gear. I won't judge you for liking silly tag teams however

Keep following my posts


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Maybe you people are confusing standing tall with winning matches cleam, but usually the top babyface always gets the last laught at the end of the show, its pretty basic.


Yeah, Ambrose always got the last laugh over AJ and didn't lost against Miz in the last SD, oh wait...

And no, I'm not confusing anything and I can't, because Roman does both things: Winning clean and stand tall, hell, in his entire feud with Rusev only once Rusev got the upper hand in a 3 months feud and KO has never had the upper hand over him, not once. Like I read on Twitter there are 3 sure things in WWE: Death, taxes and Roman looking strong


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> When tag teams were tag teams. No dildos, trumpets or unicorns here


:dance


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> 2 of the greatest tag teams of all time wore questionable spiky gear. I won't judge you for liking silly tag teams however
> 
> Keep following my posts


Hey I like Demolition, was just messing around.

I didn't even realize you were involved with all that and you guys were talking about Warrior.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Wow I tuned in to see Emmalina Charlotte and for The New Day to lose their titles and none of that happened I really hate this company sometimes :no:


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

Second Nature said:


> Wow I tuned in to see Emmalina Charlotte and for The New Day to lose their titles and none of that happened I really hate this company sometimes :no:


Look at entitled you. Aww you didn't get your way. Lol what are you gonna do? Stop watching? :ha


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't know whose more annoying nowadays, Reigns or the painful New Day.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Wooothatsrare said:


> Look at entitled you. Aww you didn't get your way. Lol what are you gonna do? Stop watching? :ha


Hmm no? I'm just expressing my dislike for this RAW is that not allowed or something?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Raw is so bad. It is literally nothing but Rollins and Reigns destroying everyone else every week. Oh and the forced Revolution.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

new day won are you fucking kidding me fuck this shit


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I haven't watched much from this episode but frankly, I did enjoy the Triple Threat Tag Team Championship match. There was some great interactions between all wrestlers involved. The finish was well-made.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Roman was booed out of the building tonight. 

Lots of sad people because no Sasha, or Enzo.

To many crusier weight matches. The same ones performed on 205 live before RAW and the fans had enough on RAW.

Y2J is the star of the show, and most over face with Zayn a close second.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

For the last word on Raw....


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> For the last word on Raw....


is that you? man them guys are harsh. some of the stuff like zayn theme song had me laughing good tho.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

wait, this was a go home show to a PPV?

LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> is that you? man them guys are harsh. some of the stuff like zayn theme song had me laughing good tho.


Love these guys.
Rightey doing impressions of Mauro Ranallo and Cole is always funny and pretty much spot-on


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm glad I just caught highlights instead of staying up for this one. Sasha and Charlotte's segments from this week and last week should've been switched for hype purposes. Last week's beatdown was way more impactful than the video package. It would've been cool to get Shawn Michaels to offer some friendly advice too.

Lol @ the idea of Zayn being equal to Eva Marie. They really don't mind straight up telling us he's worthless to the RAW brand, eh? 

New Day broke the record and minimal fucks were given. Maybe now they can give up the belts and make the tag team division great again :trump. Kurt Angle really enjoyed the main event though:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808523814606897152


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Good main event. It was funny how leaving Owens dead on the mat with big bad Roman leering over him felt like Owens was the babyface. I think it's extremely unlikely Owens loses the title after that ending.


----------



## just_one (Jan 3, 2012)

so Emmalina didnt debut at all?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Lol at Sami Zayn's trade value being equaled to Eva Marie. That line got me laughing hard. I wonder where they are going with Zayn wanting to fight Stroman. If he's going to lose, I see this going nowhere for him since they see him equal to Eva Marie. 

The New Day are the now longest Tag Team Champions in history. Congrats to them. Now it's time for them to drop the Titles and hopefully at Payback. That main event match was not bad for a triple threat tag team match. Interesting finish. The fans are booing Roman Reigns hard. And sometimes I forget he has the US Title. Rusev and Lana were fine in their promo. I didn't mind the Cruiserweight stuff as they are trying to build the characters. No Emmalina debut though but can't be surprised because that's typical WWE booking for you.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Chris Jeric-old was in the main event of Raw, and it's not 1999......


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

chronoxiong said:


> Lol at Sami Zayn's trade value being equaled to Eva Marie. That line got me laughing hard. I wonder where they are going with Zayn wanting to fight Stroman. If he's going to lose, I see this going nowhere for him since they see him equal to Eva Marie.
> 
> The New Day are the now longest Tag Team Champions in history. Congrats to them. Now it's time for them to drop the Titles and hopefully at Payback. That main event match was not bad for a triple threat tag team match. Interesting finish. The fans are booing Roman Reigns hard. And sometimes I forget he has the US Title. Rusev and Lana were fine in their promo. I didn't mind the Cruiserweight stuff as they are trying to build the characters. No Emmalina debut though but can't be surprised because that's typical WWE booking for you.


I think they're building to a Jeff Hardy undertaker match where Sami looks like a badass for not wilting, even if he loses he keeps standing up.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

They don't know how to book heel and face dynamic anymore. Someone who has no previous idea about characters and storylines would think that Owens is the sympathetic character who is backstabbed by his friend. 

The shows whole point was whether New Day gonna break the record or not so that was refreshing from an ordinary show.

Sami was on fire during the segment with Foley.

And now I realize that both Charlotte and Sasha were absent so thats weird.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Good main event, decent raw, but two things really bothered me:

1) Why is New Day rushed to the back instead of staying in the ring to get their accolades from the fans when they just set a record and are quite over?

2) How the fuck is Owens the bad guy when while he's begging his best friend not to desert him, he's assualted with his back turned? Seriously. Dude has my sympy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

just_one said:


> so Emmalina didnt debut at all?


Nope, but it's ok. Because she's going to be premiering soon!


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jeric-old was in the main event of Raw, and it's not 1999......


He outshone everybody tho...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Good main event, decent raw, but two things really bothered me:
> 
> 1) Why is New Day rushed to the back instead of staying in the ring to get their accolades from the fans when they just set a record and are quite over?
> 
> 2) How the fuck is Owens the bad guy when while he's begging his best friend not to desert him, he's assualted with his back turned? Seriously. Dude has my sympy.


Indeed. Owens was the babyface. Jericho and Reigns were the heels. It´s the same with their Zayn/Foley story. They just don´t get who is what on Raw. That´s also something that helps Smackdown tremendously. There is nobody on that roster, where you think that person should be a heel or that person should be a babyface. They adjusted the Usos immediately, though it´s a shame they have been a bit lost due to the Wyatt family resurrection. I´m sure that was supposed to be their spot and feud with AA. They also corrected the Carmella babyface issue quickly. Raw is getting better writing some storylines like Rusev vs. Enzo/Cass. Gives them a compelling storyline to work before either is re-inserted into their respective title pictures.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-So New Day broke the record, can they drop the belts now? Because their act can survive with them, whereas both Sheamus/Cesaro (it's the natural payoff to their storyline) and Anderson/Gallows (who barely have a pulse creatively if they aren't in the title hunt) could use them far more.

-But, the matches themselves were good.

-This "Emmalina" stuff is getting really old. And there has to be a swerve coming. To drag out her debut for this long, just to play the "swimsuit model" gimmick straight, that makes no sense.

-They've got nothing interesting for Bayley to do creatively either it would seem. She's just treading water.

-Teasing us with a Sami trade to SD, and then not delivering. For shame Mick, for shame. And Sami's reaction didn't even make sense either.

-The CW match was good, but the crowd does them no favors.

Overall, a "meh" show.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

ElTerrible said:


> Indeed. Owens was the babyface. Jericho and Reigns were the heels. It´s the same with their Zayn/Foley story. They just don´t get who is what on Raw. That´s also something that helps Smackdown tremendously. There is nobody on that roster, where you think that person should be a heel or that person should be a babyface. They adjusted the Usos immediately, though it´s a shame they have been a bit lost due to the Wyatt family resurrection. I´m sure that was supposed to be their spot and feud with AA. They also corrected the Carmella babyface issue quickly. Raw is getting better writing some storylines like Rusev vs. Enzo/Cass. Gives them a compelling storyline to work before either is re-inserted into their respective title pictures.


Exactly! Muddling the face/heel dynamic all comes down to WWE's inability to book proper characters. It's a cycle/circle; the heel needs to be nasty and dastardly enough to get the babyface cheers and sympathy, and the babyface has to be plucky and enough of an underdog to make the heel get booed.

Instead you have Reigns insult Lana and attack Rusev or you have Jericho shit on Owens, who is supposed to be shitting on and beating up faces, not getting berated by Steph or deserted by his fellow heel friend.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Holy shit this crowd sucked.

What the hell happened to Philly. Ketamin in the drinking water?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I could forgive a lot of the show's misgivings -- maybe all of them, except for Stephanie -- if they'd just quit shaking and zooming the fucking cameras. It was so bad last night I was literally getting nauseous if I watched to too long without interruption (and thank God for this thread, which kept that to a minimum!). Seriously, I could easily say fuck it to continuity, story lines and character development if they'd just put out a show that I could sit and watch without getting physically sick. For all the other people I see bitching about this very same thing, you'd think they might tone it down a smidge; but no, I swear every week it keeps getting worse. 


I really would like to strap Vince to a chair like little Alex in Clockwork Orange and make him watch match after match on a big screen and see how we long he goes before he either pukes or swears he'll make them knock that shit the fuck off.

See, so you guys can all be proud that if it wasn't for y'all, I wouldn't be watching this shit at all.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

I liked the main event for once.. I actually watched it the whole way through without looking at my phone the whole time like I now do for most of raw.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

They really cant book Rusev as a heel can they? Outside of being foreign and Anti-American he's a likable babyface. He was more of a babyface than Roman was in their feud, and now we're meant to think he's dastardly and evil because he didn't like Enzo cracking onto his wife and has been beating the shit out of him. Babyface Rusev.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Wooothatsrare said:


> Look at entitled you. Aww you didn't get your way. Lol what are you gonna do? Stop watching? :ha












Best Raw in a while probably because a certain 2 weren't on last night.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol crowd was popping for Zayn getting traded, then they turn around and don't do it lol WWE never fails to disappoint its audience, they live to disappoint i'm convinced.


2 ways to look at that 

1 - Fans really wanted Sammy moved to SDL to be used better
2 - Raw fanbase wanted the uber driver looking nerd off their show for other talent to get time


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

wwetna1 said:


> 2 ways to look at that
> 
> 1 - Fans really wanted Sammy moved to SDL to be used better
> 2 - Raw fanbase wanted the uber driver looking nerd off their show for other talent to get time


Well I will introduce as evidence to tell you #2 is WRONG, the Go Home Raw to SvS when Smackdown and the SD guys were completely cheered over anything Raw in the final segment. Stephanie even had to say to the crowd, "But Wait You at Raw".....

:draper2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

BS that Demolitions record has been broken!!


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jeric-old was in the main event of Raw, and it's not 1999......


Yeah, and as the veteran he took the pin to protect the younger talent.

Stupid idiot.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

dclikewah said:


> HHH hit HBK with a sledgehammer, they went through a million feuds together, and yet somehow they still managed to do this....


Well they had 3 years to calm their differences asside and get back together. Reigs and Rollins hated each other and in one week they became friends.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

A-C-P said:


> Well I will introduce as evidence to tell you #2 is WRONG, the Go Home Raw to SvS when Smackdown and the SD guys were completely cheered over anything Raw in the final segment. Stephanie even had to say to the crowd, "But Wait You at Raw".....
> 
> :draper2


Proof that SDL to the fans is more enjoyable overall.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Terrible Raw except the Zayn segment.

Can't believe we had to endure two matches of New Day instead of seeing Emmalina debut.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Good

Rusev and Lana being the MVPs of Monday Night RAW for the 2nd week in a row. SHowing that both of them are way too talent to be wasted.

Bad

No Emmalina
Alicia Foxx and Bayley feuding over a bear and a vanilla midget or whatever I don't care
Too many vanilla midget segments


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

bradatar said:


> Okay best RAW in a few weeks. Other then not letting me see Emmalina.


I thought it was shit even by WWE's incredibly low standards.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jeric-old was in the main event of Raw, and it's not 1999......


best overall talent in the company right now, followed by miz and aj styles


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

IronMan8 said:


> Yeah, and as the veteran he took the pin to protect the younger talent.
> 
> Stupid idiot.


Beating Jericho in 2016 means nothing, even guys like Fandango and Zack Ryder beat him, he can't be taken seriously


----------

